# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Vodafone SIP Trunk

## daras

Καλημερα σας,

Γνωριζετε εαν οι Vodafone εχει κατι αντιστοιχο σαν Cosmote Flexy Business ?
Θελω να κανω ενα sip trunk απο το FreePBX στην Vodafone και ενα εχω 30 καναλια σαν PRI αλλα μεσω SIP.

Thanks

----------


## astbox

Έχει! Δεν ξέρω αν δίνει 30άδες αλλά έχει σίγουρα. 
Βασικά από όλους τους παρόχους μόνο η Forthnet δεν δίνει SIP trunk σε απλά business πακέτα.
Μόνο με οπτική μου είχαν πει κι αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη δίκτυο τους τότε θα πρέπει να τους περιμένεις να το σκάψουν συν ότι το πάγιο ξεφεύγει αρκετά!  :Razz:

----------


## ngoundras

Στη Vodafone γίνεται SIP trunking. To χρησιμοποιώ 3 χρόνια τώρα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Στην ουσία σου φέρνουν την PRI σου βαζουν ενα sip router/modem (λιγο πιο advanced  απο τα οικιακά) και απο εκεί παίρνεις ενα ethernet port με δικό του local subnet οπου κάνεις routing το asterisk trunk

----------


## daras

Το SIP trunk δεν γινεται terminate στο δικο μου τηλεφωνικο κεντρο ?

----------


## sxbcl

Υπάρχει κανονικά SIP trunk από τη Vodafone. Η διαφορά με αυτό της Cosmote είναι ότι ο router που φέρνουν λειτουργεί ως proxy και το τηλεφωνικό σου κέντρο δεν κάνει registration, αλλά στέλνει όλα τα πακέτα registrationless στην IP του router. 
Απλά ζητάει authentication κατά την κλήση που γίνεται με ένα default κωδικό.

----------


## daras

οποτε απλα θελει ενα static route προς τον router της vodafone ?

----------


## netblues

τι static route .. Αφου ειναι Local στο lan, λογικα
Βεβαια το να βαζουμε router να κανει μετατροπη δεν ειναι ακριβως sip trunk. Καθε μετατροπη εισαγει καθυστερηση και χαλαει καπως την ποιοτητα

----------


## sxbcl

> οποτε απλα θελει ενα static route προς τον router της vodafone ?


Όχι, απλά στο trunk θα δηλώσεις domain και proxy την IP του router που θα είναι στο ίδιο subnet στο LAN σου

----------


## daras

> Όχι, απλά στο trunk θα δηλώσεις domain και proxy την IP του router που θα είναι στο ίδιο subnet στο LAN σου


OK καταλαβα

Thanks

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα να πω λίγο τι κάνω στη δουλειά μήπως χρειάζομαι κάτι έξτρα.

Έχω ήδη 100/100 fiber από Vodafone. Μου έδωσαν τιμή για το 30κάναλο και Τρίτη τους στέλνω τις αιτήσεις. 
Τώρα τι έχω κάνει, μέσα στις γιορτές έχω αγοράσει 30 voip τηλέφωνα που ήδη τα έχω στήσει στο μαγαζί και δουλεύουν κανονικά. Σαν VoIP server χρησιμοποίησα FreePBX πάνω σε ένα Dell Server που μου περίσσευε. 
Τώρα από πλευράς Vodafone μου είπαν πως υποστηρίζουν τα πάντα και τους είπα Sip Trunk θέλω, έκανα σωστά? Το server έχει μια 2η κάρτα δικτύου που την έχω για να συνδέσω την 2η Ethernet που έχει το Cisco της Vodafone που από εκεί θα μου δώσουν την τηλεφωνία.

Τώρα παραπάνω λέει ο φίλος @sxbcl πως απλά θα δηλώσω trunk κλπ και μέχρι εκεί είμαι οκ αλλά έχω ερώτηση... στη Vodafone πάνω στο 30κάναλο θα μεταφέρω 9 γραμμές σταθερές του ΟΤΕ που έχει τώρα το μαγαζί, όλες χαλκός παραδοσιακές... πως θα μπορέσω να ελέγξω την αριθμοδότηση σε εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες μέσω του ενός trunk? Θα ήθελα ιδανικά πχ ένας συγκεκριμένος αριθμός να χτυπάει μόνο σε ένα συγκεκριμένο εσωτερικό... 

Δεν ξέρω ίσως είναι πολύ απλό και εγώ μπερδεύομαι...

----------


## astbox

Τα Inbound routes είναι οι κανόνες που επιτρέπουν εισερχόμενες να πάνε σε συγκεκριμένους προορισμούς.
Συμπληρώνεις τον αριθμό της γραμμής που θέλεις να οδηγήσεις στο πεδίο DID και το destination που θες και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## BlueChris

> Τα Inbound routes είναι οι κανόνες που επιτρέπουν εισερχόμενες να πάνε σε συγκεκριμένους προορισμούς.
> Συμπληρώνεις τον αριθμό της γραμμής που θέλεις να οδηγήσεις στο πεδίο DID και το destination που θες και είσαι έτοιμος.


Ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω , η μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου ήταν μόνο με modulus και 1 αριθμό όλο και όλο.

edit: το κοίταξα και δεν βοηθάει και πολύ. Από τους 7 αριθμούς που έχω μόνο οι 3 είναι συνεχόμενοι για να βάλω regex, οι άλλοι είναι τελείως διαφορετικοί και στο πεδίο δεν επιτρέπει να βάλεις διαφορετικούς αριθμούς.
Μπορώ να αφήσω το βασικό IVR Που έχω φτιάξει με ALL στο DID και φτιάχνω νέο inbound route με την συγκεκριμένη προώθηση που θέλω να κάνω σε εσωτερικό? έτσι θα παίξει? γιατί δεν βλέπω κάποιο priority στα inbound routes.

----------


## astbox

Τι λες μωρέ βραδιάτικα γιατί κάνεις την ζωή σου δύσκολη.
Στο did θα βάλεις καρφωτα τον αριθμό που θες να δρομολογήσεις π.χ. 2152151234
Πόσους αριθμούς θες να δρομολογήσεις, τόσους κανόνες θα φτιάξεις.
Αν αρχίσεις να παλεύεις με patterns χωρίς να χεις τα βασικά απλά θα χάνεις τηλέφωνα.
Δεν υπάρχουν Priorities στα Inbound rules, θα αφήσεις ένα γενικά κανονά με any did/any cid για κουβά που θα πηγαίνουν όλες οι κλήσεις που θα αφορούν αριθμούς που δεν έχουν κανόνες.
Για τους υπόλοιπους φτιάχνεις του κανόνες όπως σου είπα και πάνε εκεί που θες.
Patterns θες αν έχεις κατοστάδες και μέσα σε αυτές θες να κόψεις σε δεκάδες τις εισερχόμενες σου σε συγκεκριμένα ranges αριθμών.

----------


## BlueChris

> Τι λες μωρέ βραδιάτικα γιατί κάνεις την ζωή σου δύσκολη.
> Στο did θα βάλεις καρφωτα τον αριθμό που θες να δρομολογήσεις π.χ. 2152151234
> Πόσους αριθμούς θες να δρομολογήσεις, τόσους κανόνες θα φτιάξεις.
> Αν αρχίσεις να παλεύεις με patterns χωρίς να χεις τα βασικά απλά θα χάνεις τηλέφωνα.
> Δεν υπάρχουν Priorities στα Inbound rules, θα αφήσεις ένα γενικά κανονά με any did/any cid για κουβά που θα πηγαίνουν όλες οι κλήσεις που θα αφορούν αριθμούς που δεν έχουν κανόνες.
> Για τους υπόλοιπους φτιάχνεις του κανόνες όπως σου είπα και πάνε εκεί που θες.
> Patterns θες αν έχεις κατοστάδες και μέσα σε αυτές θες να κόψεις σε δεκάδες τις εισερχόμενες σου σε συγκεκριμένα ranges αριθμών.


Ελα καλημέρα και ευχαριστω

Αυτό ρώταγα και είσαι θεός, thx

----------


## nrevenides

Καλησπέρα. Το ξανανοίγω, μιας και νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με το θέμα μου.

Έχω ένα κέντρο asterisk (Elastix) και μέχρι σήμερα, είχα sip trunk από cyta.
Το registration ήταν τις μορφής esername/password σε host fmc.cyta.com.gr
Σήμερα ήρθαν από την vodafone και αλλάξανε router και πλέον μου είπαν ότι
έχω sip trunk χωρίς registration, κούμπωσαν το trunk τους στο δικό μου LAN.
Τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω και πού για να έχω πάλι εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες, γνωρίζει κανείς;
Όσες φορές έχω βάλει sip trunk, ήταν με username/password και δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο.
Αυτοί μου είπαν ότι ρύθμισαν ότι έπρεπε και ότι είναι πλέον θέμα δικών μου ρυθμίσεων, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι.
Εννοείτε ότι δοκίμασα πολλούς συνδυασμούς, αλλά δεν παίζει τίποτα και φυσικά είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία.
Όποιος μπορεί μια βοήθεια;


Thanks!

----------


## netblues

Για χαλασμενο τηλεφωνο μου μοιαζει  η φαση, πραγματικα.

Δεν γινεται να μην ειπαν τιποτε απολυτως.

Απο κει και περα οντως γινεται και χωρις registration.

Πρεπει να σου ειπαν την ip του endpoint τους ομως..

Σε freepbx φτιαχνεις ενα trunk και στο outbound βαζεις πχ
type=peer
insecure=port,invite
host=192.168.1.15
port=5060
dtmfmode=rfc2833
directmedia=no
nat=no
Sendrpid=no
context=from-trunk-sip-Vodafone
qualify=yes


Αντιστοιχα πρεπει και αυτοι να κανουν κατι αναλογο για να σου στειλουν τις εισερχομενες..

----------


## nrevenides

Το παλικάρι που ήρθε, μόνο αυτά ήξερε, μιλούσε και με τα κεντρικά με έναν συνάδελφό του που έκανε τις ρυθμίσεις.
Μου είπε ότι αυτοί είναι έτοιμοι, πρέπει εγώ να βρω τις ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο μου...
Τέλος πάντων, η IP τους είναι 192.168.1.2, την έχω βάλει με αυτά που μου έστειλες, αλλά τίποτα.
Λογικά, αφού εγώ δεν βάζω τίποτα στα incoming settings και στο Registration, άσχετα από το τι βάζω στο Peer details, πώς θα μου έρθουν οι εισερχόμενες; Πως θα "με βρει" ο εξοπλισμός τους για να τις στειλει;
Επίσης, πως θα δω αν κάνει register το trunk στο κέντρο μου;
Παλιά με την Cyta και με τα άλλα trunk που έχω, με " sip show registry" από cli, το έβλεπα, τώρα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.
Δοκίμασα και με "sip show peers" αλλά παίρνω       "vodafone       192.168.1.2                 5060     UNREACHABLE"

Καμιά ιδέα;
Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## netblues

Ξεχνα τι εκανες με τη cyta. Δεν υπαρχει registration εδω .
Εσυ βαζεις την εξερχομενη, και αυτοι αντιστοιχα βαζουν τη δικη σου ip στο δικο τους outbound για να σε βρει. Αλλιως θα ηθελε registration

Εφοσον στο show peers λεει unreachable, ειτε η ip δεν ειναι σωστη, ειτε η πορτα.

Ping κανει?

Αν δεν σε ρωτησαν σε ποια ip ειναι το κεντρο σου υπαρχει θεμα.

----------


## nrevenides

Όχι δεν κάνει, είναι κλειστό το ping λέει, αλλά μου είπε ότι αυτός από "μέσα", κάνει ping στο κέντρο μου

----------


## netblues

Η ηλιθιοτητα στο μεγαλειο της. Κλειστο ping μεταξυ peers. Γιατι?
Για να βλεπει το κεντρο σου, σημαινει οτι ξερει την ip του..

Για καλεσε τον αριθμο σου. Κατι πρεπει να φανει στην κονσολα.

----------


## nrevenides

Την IP του κέντρου μου του την είπα, την ξέρει.

Έχω καλέσει πολλές φορές, δεν φτάνει τίποτα.
Το απόλυτο κενό

- - - Updated - - -

Σκέφτηκα μήπως παίζει κάτι από το firewall του κέντρου (το είχα ρυθμίσει παλιά από το webmin), αλλά
έχω μέσα  -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT  οπότε δεν πρέπει να είναι από εκεί.

Θα κοιτάξει μου είπε, μήπως βρει τίποτα ρυθμίσεις να προτείνει... και μέχρι τότε,
τηλέφωνα μηδέν.

Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω;

----------


## netblues

Βαλε wireshark και δες αν στελνει οτιδηποτε η ip της voda (και που).

Αν αυτο τωρα λεγεται υποστηριξη, τι να πω...

----------


## stelakis1914

Κάποιες φορές περιμένουν να τους δώσεις το τελικό ΟΚ ότι όλα είναι έτοιμα για να ενεργοποιήσουν την γραμμή. 

Στη CYTA όταν ήμουν κι εγώ με SIP trunk, δεν μου ενεργοποιούσαν την γραμμή γιατί έλεγαν ότι «δεν έβλεπαν συσκευή». Τους έλεγα (όσες φορές χρειάστηκε) ενεργοποιήστε την και θα φανεί αμέσως ο εξοπλισμός.

----------


## nrevenides

Για το wireshark δύσκολο, δεν το'χω και είναι δύσκολο να βάλω pc εκεί, από το router μου πάντως που έψαξα λίγο (mikrotik) δεν είδα καμία κίνηση.
Aν μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι δεν με πάρουν αυτοί όπως είπαν (δύσκολο), θα τους πάρω εγώ και προβλέπω μάχη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιες φορές περιμένουν να τους δώσεις το τελικό ΟΚ ότι όλα είναι έτοιμα για να ενεργοποιήσουν την γραμμή. 
> 
> Στη CYTA όταν ήμουν κι εγώ με SIP trunk, δεν μου ενεργοποιούσαν την γραμμή γιατί έλεγαν ότι «δεν έβλεπαν συσκευή». Τους έλεγα (όσες φορές χρειάστηκε) ενεργοποιήστε την και θα φανεί αμέσως ο εξοπλισμός.


Δεν νομίζω, μου είπαν ότι το ενεργοποίησαν και ότι θα έπρεπε να παίζει, αν και ποτέ μην λες ποτέ...

----------


## netblues

Τρεξε tcpdump στο pc που ειναι το freepbx, και μετα μετεφερε το αρχειο σε pc και δες το με whiresark..
Router ΣΟΥ? Δεχτηκε η vodafone να ακουμπησει το router σου?

Για κανε κανα σχεδιαγραμμα γιατι κατι δεν μου παει καλα.

----------


## astbox

Κάνε το qualify=no και ξαναδοκίμασε.
Θα σταματήσει ο asterisk να στέλνει options για να δει αν είναι up ο host και θα σε αφήσει να πάρεις προς τα έξω.
Αν ακόμα κι έτσι δεν μπορείς να βγεις κάποια πατάτα έχουν κάνει από μέσα.

----------


## nrevenides

> Τρεξε tcpdump στο pc που ειναι το freepbx, και μετα μετεφερε το αρχειο σε pc και δες το με whiresark..
> Router ΣΟΥ? Δεχτηκε η vodafone να ακουμπησει το router σου?
> 
> Για κανε κανα σχεδιαγραμμα γιατι κατι δεν μου παει καλα.



Εχουμε: Router δικό μου, mikrotik, με wan IP 192.168.2.1, παίρνω Internet από router Vodafone. 
Εσωτερική Lan mikrotik με IP range 192.168.1.x, εκεί είναι το κέντρο μου, 192.168.1.100, όλες οι συσκευές IP phones ΚΑΙ το νέο router Vodafone,(BG8542E), με IP 192.168.1.2. Δεν έκαναν τίποτα με το router μου, μου ζήτησαν μια IP για να βάλουν στο μηχάνημα τους, τους έδωσα την 1.2 και μου ζήτησαν επίσης την IP του κέντρου, που είναι η 1.100. Αν κάτι δεν κατάλαβες πες μου. 
Όπως σου έγραψα πιο πάνω, δεν το'χω με το wireshark

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάνε το qualify=no και ξαναδοκίμασε.
> Θα σταματήσει ο asterisk να στέλνει options για να δει αν είναι up ο host και θα σε αφήσει να πάρεις προς τα έξω.
> Αν ακόμα κι έτσι δεν μπορείς να βγεις κάποια πατάτα έχουν κάνει από μέσα.


Θα το δοκιμάσω το πρωί. 
Thanks

----------


## netblues

Εφοσον η συνδεση δεν περναει απο το ρουτερ σου, ο μονος τροπος για να το δεις ειναι να βαλεις το (managed) switch σου να κανει mirror το traffic της πορτας του vodafone switch στο router και εκει να το snifareis καταλληλα.
Πρακτικα ειναι ευκολοτερο με tcpdump απο το linux
Μπες με ssh και δωσε

tcpdump -i any -s 0  port not 22 and port not 80 and port not 443 and port not 53 and udp and src 192.168.1.2
το ιδιο και με -w /tmp/mytrace.pcap  για να το παρεις σε αρχειο...

Θα δεις στην οθονη τι παιζει με την 1.2

Τρεξτο και χωρις src, θα δεις το traffic απο το registration των συσκευων σου.

Παντως sip και να μην απανταει καν σε qualify ειναι εντελως απιθανο. Στοιχειωδες signaling.

To οτι μεινατε χωρις τηλεφωνα δεν το σχολιαζω καν. Πρωτα στηνουμε το trunk με προσωρινα νουμερα και μετα κοβουμε τα παλια.

----------


## nrevenides

> Μπες με ssh και δωσε
> 
> tcpdump -i any -s 0  port not 22 and port not 80 and port not 443 and port not 53 and udp and src 192.168.1.2
> το ιδιο και με -w /tmp/mytrace.pcap  για να το παρεις σε αρχειο...
> 
> Θα δεις στην οθονη τι παιζει με την 1.2
> 
> Τρεξτο και χωρις src, θα δεις το traffic απο το registration των συσκευων σου.





Για 5 λεπτά, το έτρεξα για την 192.168.1.2. Ταυτόχρονα δοκίμασα και έκανα κλήσεις απο το κινητό στην γραμμή μου (δεν εκανε τίποτα)
Πήρα αυτά:

[root@pbx ~]# tcpdump -i any -s 0 port not 22 and port not 80 and port not 443 and port not 53 and udp and src 192.168.1.2
tcpdump: WARNING: Promiscuous mode not supported on the "any" device
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on any, link-type LINUX_SLL (Linux cooked), capture size 65535 bytes




0 packets captured
7 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel

απολύτως τίποτα, μέχρι που το σταμάτησα.



Μετά, για 3 λεπτά,έτρεξα το ίδιο, για την 192.168.1.102, όπου έχω ένα εσωτερικό τλφ, εκείνη την στιγμή δεν μιλούσε κανένας:

[root@pbx ~]# tcpdump -i any -s 0 port not 22 and port not 80 and port not 443 and port not 53 and udp and src 192.168.1.102
tcpdump: WARNING: Promiscuous mode not supported on the "any" device
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on any, link-type LINUX_SLL listening on any, link-type LINUX_SLL (Linux cooked), capture size 65535 bytes
09:12:06.451799 IP 192.168.1.102.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 329
09:13:06.537369 IP 192.168.1.102.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 328
09:14:06.775065 IP 192.168.1.102.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 329
09:14:07.075287 IP 192.168.1.102.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 669
09:14:07.255217 IP 192.168.1.102.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 670
09:14:07.390998 IP 192.168.1.102.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 328

6 packets captured
19 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel


Μετά, για 3 λεπτά,έτρεξα το ίδιο χωρίς src, εκείνη την στιγμή δεν μιλούσε κανένας:

[root@pbx ~]# tcpdump -i any -s 0 port not 22 and port not 80 and port not 443 and port not 53 and udp
tcpdump: WARNING: Promiscuous mode not supported on the "any" device
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on any, link-type LINUX_SLL (Linux cooked), capture size 65535 bytes
09:31:37.304963 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > sip.viva.gr.sip: SIP, length: 393
09:31:41.305047 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > sip.viva.gr.sip: SIP, length: 393
09:31:41.478841 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > sip.viva.gr.sip: SIP, length: 506
09:31:41.768117 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.2.sip: SIP, length: 508
09:31:42.479060 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > sip.viva.gr.sip: SIP, length: 506
09:31:42.767314 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.2.sip: SIP, length: 508
09:31:43.478529 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > sip.viva.gr.sip: SIP, length: 506
09:31:43.767847 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.2.sip: SIP, length: 508
09:31:44.477913 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > sip.viva.gr.sip: SIP, length: 506
09:31:44.767142 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.2.sip: SIP, length: 508
09:31:45.014741 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.114.sip: SIP, length: 530
09:31:45.014852 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.113.sip: SIP, length: 530
09:31:45.016701 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.115.sip: SIP, length: 530
09:31:45.016846 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.108.sip: SIP, length: 530
09:31:45.018665 IP 192.168.1.100.sip > 192.168.1.107.sip: SIP, length: 530
09:31:45.019908 IP pbx.local.iax > pbx.local.40000: UDP, length 14
09:31:45.019977 IP pbx.local.40000 > pbx.local.iax: UDP, length 12
09:31:45.020006 IP pbx.local.40000 > pbx.local.iax: UDP, length 46
09:31:45.020065 IP pbx.local.iax > pbx.local.40000: UDP, length 12
09:31:45.020152 IP 192.168.1.114.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 460
09:31:45.020397 IP 192.168.1.113.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 460
09:31:45.022609 IP 192.168.1.115.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 460
09:31:45.023018 IP 192.168.1.108.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 459
09:31:45.025271 IP 192.168.1.107.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 460
09:31:45.156277 IP 192.168.1.103.5062 > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 4

25 packets captured
459 packets received by filter
273 packets dropped by kernel



Οπότε συμπέρασμα;

----------


## netblues

Συμπερασμα, μια χαρα traces παιρνεις,  η vodafone δεν στελνει απολυτως τιποτε.
Τσιριξε ελευθερα.

----------


## nrevenides

> Συμπερασμα, μια χαρα traces παιρνεις,  η vodafone δεν στελνει απολυτως τιποτε.
> Τσιριξε ελευθερα.


Καλημέρα, ξεκίνησα ήδη, περιμένω να με καλέσουν, θα ενημερώσω σχετικά.
Ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -

Μέχρι τις 5 το απόγευμα, περίμενα τλφ, τους πήρα εγώ και είπαμε λίγο..., θα με καλέσει κάποιος το πρωί από το level 2 support, για το δούμε μαζί. Τουλάχιστον έκαναν προώθηση τις κλήσεις σε ένα κινητό!  Νεότερα αύριο.

- - - Updated - - -

Νεότερα 1:
Αφού φυσικά και δεν πήρε κανένας τλφ μέχρι τις 12 το μεσημέρι ξανακάλεσα εγώ και...μπλα μπλα μπλα....
Στις 17.30 με πήρε ένα παλικάρι και μου είπε ότι είναι εντάξει οι εξερχόμενες και παίζουν, τσέκαρα και
 sip show peers:   vodafone   192.168.1.2    5060     OK (4 ms)

Για ένα λεπτό, πήρα αυτά:
[root@pbx ~]# tcpdump -i any -s 0 port not 22 and port not 80 and port not 443 and port not 53 and udp and src 192.168.1.2
tcpdump: WARNING: Promiscuous mode not supported on the "any" device
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on any, link-type LINUX_SLL (Linux cooked), capture size 65535 bytes
17:41:40.050988 IP 192.168.1.2.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 996
17:42:40.055855 IP 192.168.1.2.sip > 192.168.1.100.sip: SIP, length: 996

2 packets captured
3 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel

Οπότε είμαι οκ, έχω εξερχόμενες, αλλά μόνο ένα κανάλι.
Εισερχόμενες τώρα δεν, ότι δοκιμές έκανε και αυτός, δεν πήρα απολύτως τίποτα, στο cli μου δεν είδα κάτι. Εννοείτε ότι έβγαλε την προώθηση
που είχε η γραμμή.
Μου είπε ότι θέλει κάτι να τσεκάρει και θα το δούμε ξανά το πρωί, κάτι έχει υπ'οψιν του αλλά θέλει να μιλήσει και με κάποιον συναδελφό του, για 
να βρούμε μια λύση για τις εισερχόμενες.

Επειδή έχω και ένα θέμα με το router τους για το internet (έχω στατική ip, αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου ανοίξει ούτε Bridge, ούτε Passthrough, ούτε DMZ, ούτε Port Range, μόνο μεμονωμένες πόρτες, οπότε έχω θέματα με VPN, κάμερες αλλά και διάφορα άλλα που τρέχουν σε διάφορες πόρτες),
μου άφησε ανοιχτό και το ενδεχόμενο να μου αλλάξουν πάλι routre με κάποιο Gennet, αλλά έχουν θέμα διαθεσιμότητας.
Θα το δούμε το πρωί.


Οπότε περιμένοντας πάλι το επόμενο πρωί,έχω τα εξής θέματα:

1. Εξερχόμενες (μόνο ένα κανάλι).
 Α. Στο sip trunk μου, έχω την ρύθμιση Maximum channels: 2
 Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο εγώ, ή είναι θέμα ρύθμισης δικής τους αυτό;

 Β. Είχα (έχω) και ένα δεύτερο msn, το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για εισερχόμενα fax (το διαχειριζόμουν από Inbount Routes).
 Αν θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω και σαν κανονική εξερχόμενη, πρέπει να φτιάξω και ένα δεύτερο SIP Trunk;
 Με τι ρυθμίσεις; Αν θα φτιάξω ένα 2ο Trunk, που θα το ονομάσω πχ vodafone2, αυτός πως θα ξέρει από ποια γραμμή θέλω να βγω, αφού δεν
 κάνω registration;

1. Εισερχόμενες.
 Είναι η απορία που έχω, γιατί δεν το γνωρίζω το θέμα με το trunk χωρίς registration.
Μου είχε γράψει ο *"netblues"*
"*Εσυ βαζεις την εξερχομενη, και αυτοι αντιστοιχα βαζουν τη δικη σου ip στο δικο τους outbound για να σε βρει.*"

 Χωρίς εγώ να βάλω τίποτα πουθενά, πως το κέντρο μου θα διαχειριστεί μία κλήση που θα φτάσει από κάποια IP xxxx,
 στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση από την 192.168.1.2; Πως ξέρει ότι είναι trunk; Εγώ πως θα την δρομολογήσω στα εσωτερικά μου;
 Είναι το ίδιο με τα άλλα trunk που έχω, πχ στο inbound Routes θα επιλέξω το DID Number που θα μου στείλουν αυτοί και θα το 
 δρομολογήσω κανονικά από το Set Derstination;
 Μήπως θα πρέπει να κάνω τίποτα άλλες ρυθμίσεις, πχ Allow SIP Guest η κάτι παρόμοιο;
 Δεν γνωρίζω, γιαυτό και οι απορίες.


Τέλος, αυτός από την vodafone, μου έστειλε και αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις, είπε ότι είναι για τις εξερχόμενες μου:



*OneNet SIP TRUNK Configuration*


Sip Settings-Protocols  to be applied between SIP server and IP PBX are provided below. These parameters need to be respected by the PBX engineer and have configured their equipment accordingly.



SIP Early Offer or Delayed Offer or Early Media support                  =Early Media

Transport protocol, TCP or UDP                                                           =UDP ports 10000-30000

VoIP Codec support                                                                                =G711 a law

FAX method                                                                                              =passthrough

Any authentication needed on SIP trunk                                             =Line id // ip peer to peer  

Any registration needed on SIP trunk                                                  =gn

Autoframing                                                                                             =yes

Canreinvite                                                                                               =no

Ignoresdpversion                                                                                     =yes

Type                                                                                                           =peer

Insecure                                                                                                    =port,invite

Dtmfmode                                                                                                =inband

Disallow                                                                                                     =all

Allow                                                                                                          =alaw:101

Qualify                                                                                                       =500

Nat                                                                                                             =no

session-timers                                                                                          =refuse


Δεν έβαλα τίποτα από αυτά, χρειάζεται να το κάνω;

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας, νεότερα ελπίζω το πρωί...

----------


## netblues

Οσες εξερχομενες σε αφησουν το κανονιζουν αυτοι. Απο τη στιγμη που ειναι trunk μπορεις να περασεις οσους αριθμους χρειζεται (και σου επιτρεπουν). Εσυ καθοριζεις το outbound cli

Απο τη στιγμη που εχεις εξερχομενες μην πειραξεις τιποτε ακομη. Δες πως παιζει και αν χρειαστει fine tuning, βλεπεις. Δεν προτεινουν και τιποτε ιδιαιτερο

Η εισερχομενη θα ερθει κανονικα με το ddi της και θα την δρομολογησεις οπως ολες.

Εκτιμω οτι η vodafone δεν δρομολογει τις κλησεις μεχρι το δικο της end. Οταν το καταφερει, κατι θα δεις τοσο στο cli οσο και στο tcpdump.

----------


## nrevenides

Ok, τα περισσότερα τα κατάλαβα. Για το "*Εσυ καθοριζεις το outbound cli*", εννοείς ότι στο Outbound CallerID θα βάλω το msn μου η ότι
μου δώσει αυτός, οπότε έτσι θα ξέρει από ποια γραμμή θέλω να βγω;

----------


## netblues

Ναι, αν και η εκφραση απο πια γραμμη θελω να βγω δεν εχει και πολυ σχεση. Εχεις πχ δυο καναλια και σου επιτρεπει να βγαινεις με 6 αριθμους. Οτι βαλεις στο outbound caller id θα περασει με το call setup, και αν το επιτρεψει ο upstream θα εμφανιστει στον καλουμενο.

Msn κλπ ανηκουν στην εποχη του ISDN.  :Smile:

----------


## nrevenides

Ok, κατάλαβα. Είμαστε και κάποιας ηλικίας, γι'αυτό και τα msn...
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, τα λέμε στο 2ο επεισόδιο: Εισερχόμενες!

----------


## georgep138

> Msn κλπ ανηκουν στην εποχη του ISDN.


Σε VoIP, οι αριθμοί που έχει κάποιος, επί πλέον του κεφαλικού, πώς λέγονται ?

----------


## astbox

> Καλημέρα, ξεκίνησα ήδη, περιμένω να με καλέσουν, θα ενημερώσω σχετικά.
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μέχρι τις 5 το απόγευμα, περίμενα τλφ, τους πήρα εγώ και είπαμε λίγο..., θα με καλέσει κάποιος το πρωί από το level 2 support, για το δούμε μαζί. Τουλάχιστον έκαναν προώθηση τις κλήσεις σε ένα κινητό!  Νεότερα αύριο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Ότι βάζεις σαν host στο peer details γίνεται whitelist από τον asterisk και επιτρέπει sip κίνηση από την συγκεκριμένη IP.
Το αν θα περάσει μετά, εξαρτάται από το type που έχεις ορίσεις και το insecure.

https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-sip-type/
https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-sip-insecure/

----------


## nrevenides

> Σε VoIP, οι αριθμοί που έχει κάποιος, επί πλέον του κεφαλικού, πώς λέγονται ?


Εγώ το τελευταίο που ήξερα από Cosmote, το γράφουν σε έντυπο αίτησης, είναι *msn*, πχ η αίτηση σε κάποια σελίδα γράφει: "Το Πρόγραμμα Economy περιλαμβάνει στην τιμή του μηνιαίου τέλους 2 αριθμούς (1 Κεφαλικό & 1 MSN)"
Μπορεί να είναι και παλιό, η να χρησιμοποιούν και άλλη ονομασία, πχ πάλι στην Cosmote, δεν πολυ-χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη VoIP, λένε VOB (Voice Over Broadband).

- - - Updated - - -




> Ότι βάζεις σαν host στο peer details γίνεται whitelist από τον asterisk και επιτρέπει sip κίνηση από την συγκεκριμένη IP.
> Το αν θα περάσει μετά, εξαρτάται από το type που έχεις ορίσεις και το insecure.
> 
> https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-sip-type/
> https://www.voip-info.org/asterisk-sip-insecure/


Δεν το ήξερα, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

Στην περίπτωσή μου, με isecure=port,invite είμαι εντάξει;
Το insecure=very αφορά μόνο εκδόσεις Asterisk παλιές; (εγώ έχω Asterisk 1.6.2.13 και το insecure=very το έχω σε κάποια γραμμή yuboto)
Αν ήθελα να έχω μόνο εισερχόμενες χωρίς registration, πώς θα έκανα την υλοποίηση;

----------


## astbox

Λογικά με insecure=no, όταν θα σου έρχεται το invite θα πρέπει να κάνει match με IP και port, που οκ γίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά θα του ζητάει να κάνει authenticate χρησιμοποιώντας τα username/secret που έχεις στα Peer details.
Από την στιγμή που δεν στα ζήτησαν, δεν τα έχουν οπότε, θεωρητικά όταν θα φτάνει η κλήση θα τρώει άκυρο επειδή δεν κάνει auth με τον asterisk.

Σχετικά με τους αριθμούς, στον ΟΤΕ θα λέγονται για πάντα στον αιώνα τον άπαντα, MSN. Ας πούμε το σωστό είναι DID αλλά επειδή και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι είναι αρκουδέηδες αν χρειαστεί κάντο νιανια γιατί ο όρος DID κάνει register με τους τεχνικούς τρεις στις δέκα κι αυτό αν είναι level 2 κι όχι field (με εξαίρεση της Cyta που όσους είχα πετύχει ήταν τσακάλια και ξέρανε κι από asterisk).
Απλά πες έχω δύο αριθμούς αυτόν κι αυτόν, φράση κλειδί, στον οτε τα λέγανε MSN, συνήθως με το τελευταίο καταλαβαίνουν τι τους λες.

----------


## nrevenides

:One thumb up:

----------


## netblues

Μα DID λεγεται στην εισερχομενη :PPPP

Αρκουδεηδες.

Τρεις μερες μετα, χωρις εισερχομενη. O πελατης πρωτα.
Σε αλλα νεα, Asterisk 1.6.2.13 αληθεια τωρα? Ειναι eol απο το 2012..  Minimum 13 και αν δεν υπαρχουν ιδιαιτεροι λογοι. 16.

----------


## nrevenides

> Μα DID λεγεται στην εισερχομενη :PPPP
> 
> Αρκουδεηδες.
> 
> Τρεις μερες μετα, χωρις εισερχομενη. O πελατης πρωτα.
> Σε αλλα νεα, Asterisk 1.6.2.13 αληθεια τωρα? Ειναι eol απο το 2012..  Minimum 13 και αν δεν υπαρχουν ιδιαιτεροι λογοι. 16.


Το γνωρίζω. Αν τη βγάλει και αυτό το καλοκαίρι, τον Σεπτέμβρη μπαίνει νέο, μηχάνημα. Έχει συμπληρώσει σχεδόν 10 χρόνια

----------


## georgep138

> Μα DID λεγεται στην εισερχομενη :PPPP


Σας ρώτησα και παραπάνω : Τους επί πλέον του κεφαλικού αριθμούς, πώς τους ονομάζουμε ???

----------


## sxbcl

> Σας ρώτησα και παραπάνω : Τους επί πλέον του κεφαλικού αριθμούς, πώς τους ονομάζουμε ???


Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι δεδομένο το πως ονομάζονται. Ανάλογα πάντα τον πάροχο ή τον vendor του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου έχει διάφορες ονομασίες.
Πολλοί ακόμη χρησιμοποιούν την ονομασία MSN, που δεν είναι και άστοχη, για να υπάρχει συνέχεια από το παρελθόν. Άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν την ονομασία DDI/DID που και αυτή προέρχεται από το ISDN και επίσης δεν είναι άστοχη, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το εισερχόμενο, όσο και το εξερχόμενο και ας έχει το Ι(nward)! Άλλοι πάλι το ονομάζουν CLIP number...
Τέλος, αν υπάρει ξεχωριστό registration για κάθε αριθμό, χρησιμοποιείται το SIP account ή Account/Telephone number.

----------


## georgep138

> Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι δεδομένο το πως ονομάζονται. Ανάλογα πάντα τον πάροχο ή τον vendor του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου έχει διάφορες ονομασίες.
> Πολλοί ακόμη χρησιμοποιούν την ονομασία MSN, που δεν είναι και άστοχη, για να υπάρχει συνέχεια από το παρελθόν. Άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν την ονομασία DDI/DID που και αυτή προέρχεται από το ISDN και επίσης δεν είναι άστοχη, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το εισερχόμενο, όσο και το εξερχόμενο και ας έχει το Ι(nward)! Άλλοι πάλι το ονομάζουν CLIP number...
> Τέλος, αν υπάρει ξεχωριστό registration για κάθε αριθμό, χρησιμοποιείται το SIP account ή Account/Telephone number.


Το έγραψα και παραπάνω και επιμένω και θέλω να μάθω ποιος είναι επί τέλους ο σωστός όρος για τους επί πλέον του κεφαλικού αριθμούς ?
Ο netblues έγραψε χθές στο #34, ειρωνικά, ότι :
_Msn κλπ ανηκουν στην εποχη του ISDN. _ 
Αλλά δεν μας λέει ποιά είναι η ορολογία, στην σημερινή εποχή.

----------


## astbox

Δεν έδωσε γιατί δεν υπάρχει, αυτό λέμε τόσα post.
Αν πας με το rfc το μόνο που υπάρχει σαν αντιστοιχία είναι ο όρος sip uri.
To sip uri που υπάρχει στο from header είναι το callerid, το sip uri στο to header είναι το DID/MSN/DDI/o αριθμός σου ρε αδερφάκι μου, κι αυτό ισχύει στις εισερχόμενες. Αντιστρέφεται όταν είναι εξερχόμενη.
Το sip έχει σαν πρόγονο το http οπότε δεν έχει καμία σχέση με προηγούμενα "τηλεφωνικά" πρωτόκολλα.

----------


## nrevenides

2ο επεισόδιο: Εισερχόμενες

Το πρωί ήρθε και πέρασε (μάλλον), δεν με πήρε κανένας
Τους πήρα εγώ πάλι, ακόμη περιμένω να με πάρουν από το 2ο επίπεδο.
Έχω μπερδευτεί με το τι σημαίνει "Θα σας καλέσουμε το πρωί". 
Ρε μπας και το support τους είναι σε άλλη χώρα;
Vodafone business support είναι αυτό, μην ξεχνιόμαστε!

----------


## stelakis1914

Χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ κακός, αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν την κοπάνησες όταν πωλήθηκε η CYTA τέτοιες καταστάσεις ήταν αναμενόμενες.  :Smile:

----------


## nrevenides

Καλησπέρα.
Μιλάω με το level 2 support πάνω από μιάμιση ώρα, μέχρι τώρα, εισερχόμενες τίποτα. Μου λένε να φτιάξω ένα trunk μόνο για εισερχόμενες, το κάνω δεν παίζει. Μου λένε να κάνω διάφορα με τις ρυθμίσεις στο trunk, δεν παίζει.
Κάποια στιγμή μου είπε ότι βλέπει ένα 403,  του λέω δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω.
Ακόμη μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο...

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπέρα.
> Μιλάω με το level 2 support πάνω από μιάμιση ώρα, μέχρι τώρα, εισερχόμενες τίποτα. Μου λένε να φτιάξω ένα trunk μόνο για εισερχόμενες, το κάνω δεν παίζει. Μου λένε να κάνω διάφορα με τις ρυθμίσεις στο trunk, δεν παίζει.
> Κάποια στιγμή μου είπε ότι βλέπει ένα 403,  του λέω δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω.
> Ακόμη μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο...


Δεν τους λες να έρθει κάποιος εκεί μπας και βρεθεί άκρη?

----------


## nrevenides

Νεότερα, ¨
Όταν έχω εισερχόμενη, καλώ απο το κινητό μου, μου βγάζει αμέσως busy και στο cli έχω αυτά:
pbx*CLI>
  == Using SIP RTP TOS bits 184
  == Using SIP RTP CoS mark 5
  == Using SIP VRTP TOS bits 136
  == Using SIP VRTP CoS mark 6
  == Using UDPTL TOS bits 184
  == Using UDPTL CoS mark 5

Κάποια βοήθεια;


Μου έφτιαξαν υποτίθεται και user/pass και μου είπε να προσθέσω αυτά:
secret=vodafone
username=vodafone

Τώρα σε αυτούς βγάζει 404 not found


Νεότερα:
ΒΡΗΚΑ τις εισερχόμενες!
στα PEER Details, ήθελε context=from-trunk και όχι context=from-trunk-sip-Vodafone.
Συνεχίζουμε...

Τώρα ψάχνει τις εξερχόμενες, να χωρίσει τα Outbound Caller ID. 
Ότι και αν του βάλω, με βγάζει πάντα από την ίδια γραμμή, ενώ διαβάζει τι του στέλνω, δεν το διαχωρίζει..

----------


## netblues

> Χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ κακός, αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν την κοπάνησες όταν πωλήθηκε η CYTA τέτοιες καταστάσεις ήταν αναμενόμενες.


Και να παει που? Ολοι εχουν θεματακια, ειδικα οταν ο πελατης ειναι μικρος. Το μυστικο ειναι να μην εξαρτασαι για τα κρισιμα απο τετοια μαγαζια (εαν γινεται)

To context που σου εγραψα ειναι για να μετρανε τα max calls, αλλα προφανως σε πολυ νεωτερο asterisk version. Το βασικο ειναι οτι ξεκινησε να ερχεται κινηση.
Τα υπολοιπα θα τα βρειτε.


Και για να απαντησω και στο ερωτημα, περι msn, ναι ειρωνευομαι τον οτε που μια χαρα εφτιαξε νεο ορο για το καραμπινατο voip που εφαρμοσε και το ειπε vobb αλλα εμμενει στην χρηση ορολογιας που ειναι δανεισμενη απο αλλου.
Και ενταξει, καπως πρεπει να τα λεμε για να συννενοουμαστε, αλλα οταν η ορολογια κανει την εφαρμογη δυσκολοτερη, κατι πρεπει να γινει.
Βεβαια το προβλημα παραμενει οτι ο οτε ειναι ακομα στο μοντελο οτι ο αριθμος τηλεφωνου ειναι το βασικο αντικειμενο χρεωσης και πανω σε αυτο γινονται ολα.
Ετσι δυσκολευεται πολυ να εφαρμοσει πολιτικες πακετων σε περισσοτερους απο εναν αριθμους, και αναγκαστικα χρησιμοποιει εννοιες οπως "κεφαλικος" αριθμος, οταν στη πραξη αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτε (εκτος βεβαια για το legacy billing του).

Στο sip εχουμε trunks, και δρομολογηση αριθμων μεσα απο αυτο. Ολοι ισοτιμα. Αν δεν το ξεχωρισουμε αυτο στο μυαλο μας οδηγουμαστε σε αλλα trunk για τα msn (που δεν παιζει) η και σε εκτρωματα του τυπου 10 αριθμοι 10 trunks. (με τρελλα προβληματα διαχειρισης απο πισω). Ειδικα το τελευταιο φοριεται πολυ.

----------


## nrevenides

> Χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ κακός, αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν την κοπάνησες όταν πωλήθηκε η CYTA τέτοιες καταστάσεις ήταν αναμενόμενες.


No prb, αλλά γιατί να την κοπανήσω όταν πωλήθηκε η cyta; Ήξερες-ξέρεις κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω-γνωρίζουμε;
Το ότι μεγάλο μέρος των support σε ΟΤΕ-Voda-κ.α. είναι για τα μπάζα -χωρίς υπερβολή- είναι κάτι άγνωστο;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν τους λες να έρθει κάποιος εκεί μπας και βρεθεί άκρη?


Χα, καλό! Το Level 2 support, είναι σπίτι του! Δουλεύουν από μακριά!

- - - Updated - - -

Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο....
Εισερχόμενες έχουμε, εξερχόμενες αν και με ένα Outbound Caller ID, έχουμε, με το router τους έχουμε τώρα ένα χοντρό θέμα (για το internet) δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν πολλές πόρτες και καμία γραμμή sip από άλλους παρόχους που έχω, δεν δουλεύει (δεν έχω ήχο)
Πάω από μια ώρα πάλευε να ρυθμίσει το aethra τους, για το caller id και δεν το έβρισκε. Μάλλον λέει θα αλλάξουν router, αλλά
δεν έχουν stock.

----------


## geioannou

Καλησπερα. Να ρωτησω κατι; ολα αυτα για εταιρικους πελατες η μπορει και καποιος ιδιωτης να ριξει την γραμμη σε sip trunk;

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπερα. Να ρωτησω κατι; ολα αυτα για εταιρικους πελατες η μπορει και καποιος ιδιωτης να ριξει την γραμμη σε sip trunk;


Εταιρικούς μόνο.

----------


## mondeo

Γεια σας κι από μένα.
Θέλω τα φώτα σας για ένα sip trunk που προσπαθούμε να στήσουμε εδώ κι ένα μήνα και δεν δουλεύει.
Αρχικά να πω ότι ο πελάτης είχε το Oxygen και προσπαθήσαμε με το 2nd level support να το στήσουμε πάνω του αλλά έκανε κάτι παλαβά και το αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα Aethra.
To trunk πάνω στο  Oxygen δεν έκαναε ποτέ registration.
Στο Aethra συνδέθηκε αλλά δεν έχει εισερχόμενες - εξερχόμενες.
Αύριο περιμένω μία νέα pci κάρτα δικτύου, για να αλλάξω τη δεύτερη που συνδέεται στη LAN4 του Aethra, είχα βάλει μία παλιά ίσως φταίει αυτή για τα προβλήματα.
Επίσης το Issabel δεν την αναγνώρισε και της εγκατάστησα driver.
Στο peer details έβαλα ότι μου είπαν:



```
SIP Early Offer or Delayed Offer or Early Media support=Early Media

Transport protocol, TCP or UDP=UDP ports 10000-30000

VoIP Codec support=G711 a law

FAX method=passthrough

Any authentication needed on SIP trunk=Line id // ip peer to peer

Any registration needed on SIP trunk=Registration for one account user & pass

Autoframing=yes

Canreinvite=no

Ignoresdpversion=yes

Type=peer

Insecure=port,invite

Dtmfmode=inband

Disallow=all

Allow=alaw:101

Qualify=500

Nat=no

session-timers=refuse
```

Πρώτη φορά στήνω Vodafone sip trunk.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nrevenides

> Γεια σας κι από μένα.
> Θέλω τα φώτα σας για ένα sip trunk που προσπαθούμε να στήσουμε εδώ κι ένα μήνα και δεν δουλεύει.
> Αρχικά να πω ότι ο πελάτης είχε το Oxygen και προσπαθήσαμε με το 2nd level support να το στήσουμε πάνω του αλλά έκανε κάτι παλαβά και το αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα Aethra.
> To trunk πάνω στο  Oxygen δεν έκαναε ποτέ registration.
> Στο Aethra συνδέθηκε αλλά δεν έχει εισερχόμενες - εξερχόμενες.
> Αύριο περιμένω μία νέα pci κάρτα δικτύου, για να αλλάξω τη δεύτερη που συνδέεται στη LAN4 του Aethra, είχα βάλει μία παλιά ίσως φταίει αυτή για τα προβλήματα.
> Επίσης το Issabel δεν την αναγνώρισε και της εγκατάστησα driver.
> Στο peer details έβαλα ότι μου είπαν
> 
> ...




Γεια και χαρά.

Μετά από ΠΟΛΥ ταλαιπωρία, κατάφερα (με πολύ βοήθεια φυσικά και δεν εννοώ από την Vodafone) να κάνω τις sip γραμμές μου να δουλέψουν.
Το στήσιμο έγινε σε router aethra τις Vodafone (το μαύρο) και σε ένα παλιό Elastix.
Κατ'αρχήν, στο setup του aethra, στο port 4x, έγινε η ρύθμιση από αυτούς (Level 2) να έχει ip local στο δίκτυό μου, για παράδειγμα το local range στο
δικό μου LAN που έχω το κέντρο, είναι 192.168.1.0, το δικό μου router είναι στην .1, το κέντρο μου είναι στην .100 και το δικό τους interface στο πορτάκι 4x έχει
IP .2   και το σύνδεσα στο switch που έχω για το local LAN μου.

Οπότε το κέντρο μου βλέπει το trunk τους σε local IP.
Οι ρυθμίσεις στο Trunk που έχω και παίζει, είναι αυτές:

*Outbound Caller ID*: 210xxxxxxx     --->Ο αριθμός που έχω. Το αν θα μπει 210χχχ η 30210χχχ η +30210χχχ, το αποφασίσαμε μαζί με τον τεχνικό τους,
με βόλευε και το κάναμε 210χχχ


Trunk Name: Vodafone210

*Peers Details*
type=peer
insecure=port,invite
host=192.168.1.2
port=5060
dtmfmode=rfc2833
directmedia=no
nat=no
sendrpid=no
context=from-trunk
qualify=500
Canreinvite=no
session-timers=refuse
Ignoresdpversion=yes
Autoframing=yes


Αυτά για το Trunk, τίποτα άλλο.
Στο Inbound routes:

DID Number: 210xxxxxx     --->Ο αριθμός που έχω. Το αν θα μπει 210χχχ η 30210χχχ η +30210χχχ, το αποφασίσαμε μαζί με τον τεχνικό τους,
με βόλευε και το κάναμε 210χχχ

Για τις εξερχόμενες, δεν θέλει κάτι, φτιάχνεις ένα route και επιλέγεις να βγαίνει από το Trunk που έφτιαξες.

Προσοχή! Για τα παραπάνω, δεν είναι με κανένα default configuration του aethra, είναι custom ρυθμίσεις που έκαναν αυτοί, μιλώντας μαζί μου μπροστά και οι 2
σε ένα τερματικό, αυτός στο aethra και εγώ στο asterisk.
Αν για κάποιο λόγο, δεν το καταφέρουν, στείλε μου ένα PM, να σου πω τον αριθμό της γραμμής μου, ώστε να το δουν και σου κάνουν το ίδιο setup.

Σε ότι άλλο μπορώ να βοηθήσω, μου λες.


Υ.Γ.  Παρέλειψα να πω, ότι Internet από το aetrha, πήρα σε άλλο port (1x), με άλλο range IP και το έβαλα στην WAN του δικού μου router. Από το port 4x
παίρνω μόνο τηλεφωνία.

----------


## mondeo

Έβαλες δεύτερη κάρτα δικτύου ή στην υπσρχουσα έδωσες δεύτερη ip και απλά κάρφωσες τη lan4 στο switch;

----------


## nrevenides

Κανένα από τα 2, δες το σχέδιο και θα καταλάβεις


Το aethra έχει 2 IP, μία στην 4x για το VoIP και μία στην 1x για να πάρω internet

----------


## mondeo

Εσύ έχεις δύο ρούτερ.
Εγώ έχω μόνο το Aethra με 192.168.1.1 στο Lan (data) και 192.168.0.1 στο Lan4 (voice).
Κατόπιν δικής τους παραινέσεως έβαλα δεύτερη Lan κάρτα για το LanVoice.
Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι θα μπορούσε να παίξει με μία Lan κάρτα η οποία θα έχει δύο διευθύνσεις (192.168.1.100 και 192.168.0.2) και την Lan4 επίσης καρφωμένη πάνω στο switch.

----------


## BlueChris

> Εσύ έχεις δύο ρούτερ.
> Εγώ έχω μόνο το Aethra με 192.168.1.1 στο Lan (data) και 192.168.0.1 στο Lan4 (voice).
> Κατόπιν δικής τους παραινέσεως έβαλα δεύτερη Lan κάρτα για το LanVoice.
> Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι θα μπορούσε να παίξει με μία Lan κάρτα η οποία θα έχει δύο διευθύνσεις (192.168.1.100 και 192.168.0.2) και την Lan4 επίσης καρφωμένη πάνω στο switch.


Με μια κάρτα το σωστό είναι vlan και ένα managed switch.

----------


## nrevenides

Αφού έχεις πάρει 2η κάρτα δικτύου, νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνεις άλλη αγορά σε router ή managed switch, νομίζω ότι θα παίξει μια χαρά με την 2η κάρτα. Προσωπικά με τις ρυθμίσεις που έγραψα παραπάνω, από sip τηλεφωνία με την Vodafon, είμαι εντάξει.

----------


## stzanlis

> Γεια και χαρά.
> 
> Μετά από ΠΟΛΥ ταλαιπωρία, κατάφερα (με πολύ βοήθεια φυσικά και δεν εννοώ από την Vodafone) να κάνω τις sip γραμμές μου να δουλέψουν.
> Το στήσιμο έγινε σε router aethra τις Vodafone (το μαύρο) και σε ένα παλιό Elastix.
> Κατ'αρχήν, στο setup του aethra, στο port 4x, έγινε η ρύθμιση από αυτούς (Level 2) να έχει ip local στο δίκτυό μου, για παράδειγμα το local range στο
> δικό μου LAN που έχω το κέντρο, είναι 192.168.1.0, το δικό μου router είναι στην .1, το κέντρο μου είναι στην .100 και το δικό τους interface στο πορτάκι 4x έχει
> IP .2   και το σύνδεσα στο switch που έχω για το local LAN μου.


Καλησπέρα,
Επειδή και εγώ προσπαθώ να στήσω ένα FreePBX με SIP Vodafone, θα σου ήταν εύκολο να με βοηθήσεις γιατί έχω πελαγώσει ?

Κατ' αρχήν στο SIP Settings, στο "Peer Details", δεν βάζεις username και password ?

Στο "Incoming" -> "Register string" τί βάζεις ??

Μπορείς να στείλεις τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις, σβήνωντας βέβαια το username και password ?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## G.Sola

> Καλησπέρα. Το ξανανοίγω, μιας και νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση με το θέμα μου.
> 
> Έχω ένα κέντρο asterisk (Elastix) και μέχρι σήμερα, είχα sip trunk από cyta.
> Το registration ήταν τις μορφής esername/password σε host fmc.cyta.com.gr
> Σήμερα ήρθαν από την vodafone και αλλάξανε router και πλέον μου είπαν ότι
> έχω sip trunk χωρίς registration, κούμπωσαν το trunk τους στο δικό μου LAN.
> Τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω και πού για να έχω πάλι εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες, γνωρίζει κανείς;
> Όσες φορές έχω βάλει sip trunk, ήταν με username/password και δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο.
> Αυτοί μου είπαν ότι ρύθμισαν ότι έπρεπε και ότι είναι πλέον θέμα δικών μου ρυθμίσεων, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι.
> ...


Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη της κοινότητας,
είμαι και εγω πρώην πελάτης cyta νυν vodafone με 60 κανάλια φωνής sip trunking. Μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα πραγματοποιηθεί το migration της υπηρεσίας από όσο με έχουν ενημερώσει. Θα ήθελα εάν μπορεί κάποιο από τα μέλη να με πληροφορήσει εαν η vodafone παρέχει την δυνατότητα "οπως η cyta" για προώθηση των κλήσεων "εκτροπες ουσιαστικά". Η cyta μεσω του web interface https://mycyta.vodafone.gr/ παρείχε τη δυνατότητα εκτροπών των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων, γνωρίζει κάποιος εαν η υπηρεσία έχει διατηρηθεί; Τη θεωρώ πολύ χρήσιμη στην περίπτωση οποιασδήποτε δυσλειτουργίας. Με εκτίμηση.

----------


## BillyVan

> Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη της κοινότητας,
> είμαι και εγω πρώην πελάτης cyta νυν vodafone με 60 κανάλια φωνής sip trunking. Μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα πραγματοποιηθεί το migration της υπηρεσίας από όσο με έχουν ενημερώσει. Θα ήθελα εάν μπορεί κάποιο από τα μέλη να με πληροφορήσει εαν η vodafone παρέχει την δυνατότητα "οπως η cyta" για προώθηση των κλήσεων "εκτροπες ουσιαστικά". Η cyta μεσω του web interface https://mycyta.vodafone.gr/ παρείχε τη δυνατότητα εκτροπών των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων, γνωρίζει κάποιος εαν η υπηρεσία έχει διατηρηθεί; Τη θεωρώ πολύ χρήσιμη στην περίπτωση οποιασδήποτε δυσλειτουργίας. Με εκτίμηση.


Γιατι δεν προτιμάς την επίσημη ενημέρωση σου απ την ίδια την εταιρεία σου?

Στο λεω με καλη διάθεση γιατι πολλές φορές μια λανθασμένη απάντηση απο κάποιον φίλο που "άκουσε, διάβασε ή του είπανε" θα σε μπερδέψει παραπάνω.

----------


## gmpardis

> Γιατι δεν προτιμάς την επίσημη ενημέρωση σου απ την ίδια την εταιρεία σου?
> 
> Στο λεω με καλη διάθεση γιατι πολλές φορές μια λανθασμένη απάντηση απο κάποιον φίλο που "άκουσε, διάβασε ή του είπανε" θα σε μπερδέψει παραπάνω.


Διότι είναι μετάβαση από μια υφιστάμενη υπηρεσία, σε μια καινούργια με αποτέλεσμα να μην γνωρίζουν ακόμη "αυτή ήταν η απάντησή τους" εάν και ποιές από τις παλιές δυνατότητες θα διατηρηθούν. Δεν ρώτησα τι άκουσαν και τι είπαν, ρώτησα για το τι τους παρέχεται πλέον ως υφιστάμενοι χρήστες. Και εγω με καλή διάθεση σου απαντάω.

----------


## BillyVan

> Διότι είναι μετάβαση από μια υφιστάμενη υπηρεσία, σε μια καινούργια με αποτέλεσμα να μην γνωρίζουν ακόμη "αυτή ήταν η απάντησή τους" εάν και ποιές από τις παλιές δυνατότητες θα διατηρηθούν. Δεν ρώτησα τι άκουσαν και τι είπαν, ρώτησα για το τι τους παρέχεται πλέον ως υφιστάμενοι χρήστες. Και εγω με καλή διάθεση σου απαντάω.


Ξερω τι ρώτησες απλά "ακούστηκε" σαν να μην ειχες επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία.

----------


## dino_sauro00

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Να μπω κι εγώ στο γκρουπ να πω τον πόνο μου. Ξεκινάω λέγοντας ότι η Vodafone με το sip δεν το χει καθόλου. Η cyta ήταν κλάσεις ανώτερη σε όλα.
Έπειτα να ευχαριστήσω τον @nrevenides Με τη βοήθειά του μπόρεσα τουλάχιστον να βρω τις πληροφορίες για το στήσιμο του trunk καθώς ο τεχνικός που στείλαν δεν έδωσε τίποτα

Τώρα όσον αφορά το στήσιμο έβαλα δεύτερη lan κάρτα στον asterisk και πέρασα σαν host την ip eth4 του router της vodafone (lan έχω σε 192.168.0.0, ip eth4 192.168.1.5)
Φτιάχνω το trunk σύμφωνα με αυτό του nrevenides και από και πέρα τίποτα απολύτως. Καμία ένδειξη στο cli για εισερχόμενες (το κινητό από όπου κάνω την εισερχόμενη, χτυπάει κανονικά). Στις εξερχόμενες το asterisk μου βγάζει ότι ο αριθμός δεν απαντά 
(έχω προώθηση στο κεφαλικό οπότε λογικά παίζει αυτό ρόλο)
Η υποστήριξη για γέλια. Περιμένω από το πρωϊ να πάρουν τηλέφωνο μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη αλλά φυσικά τίποτα.

Άλλο θέμα τώρα. Δοκίμασα να ανοίξω πόρτες στο aethra αλλά τίποτα. Από το port mapping δεν γίνεται? Σε αυτές που άνοιξα, τα services δεν περνάνε

Update: Μέσα στο router όταν κάνω κλήση από κινητό, τη βλέπω μέσα από το call in progress

----------


## nrevenides

Καλησπέρα.
Για τοv φίλο που ρωτάει για τις ρυθμίσεις, έχω γράψει ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω κάνει στο post #57 και έχω ένα σχέδιο του δικτύου
μου, στο post #59.

Το μηχάνημα είναι ένα παλιό Elastix με asterisk  1.6.2.13 και οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω δουλεύουν μέχρι και σήμερα.
Άντε και ένα print-screen σημερινό:
Incoming route


Outbound

----------


## dino_sauro00

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο δεν με αφήνει να κάνω edit το προηγούμενο post οπότε γράφω εδώ. 

Από Πέμπτη μέχρι σήμερα Τρίτη χωρίς τηλέφωνα και χωρίς καμία επικοινωνία από τη μεριά τους. Τους έχω πάρε 5 φορές και το τροπάριο ίδιο:"το προωθούμε στο τμήμα ενεργοποιήσεων και θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σας εντός της ημέρας." Όσο τους είδατε εσείς, άλλο τόσο τους είδα κι εγώ.

Το θέμα τώρα είναι πώς μπορώ να κινηθώ απέναντί τους? Καταγγελία συμβολαίου? Κάτι άλλο?

Για όλους εσάς που σκέφτεστε για sip trunk με vodafone απλά ξεχάστε το και πάτε αλλού. Δεν έχω δει χειρότερο support. Δεν μπορούν να στηρίξουν την υπηρεσία ενώ το migration το οποίο "ετοίμαζαν" τόσον καιρό ήταν για γέλια. Ούτε καν πληροφορίες για το trunk δεν έδωσαν (λες και ο χρήστης πρέπει να μυρίσει τα δάχτυλά του για να ξέρει τί πληροφορίες χρειάζονται). 
ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ!!!!

----------


## nrevenides

Μην ψάχνεις πολλά. Οι άνθρωποι απλά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα, θα σε πάρουν κάποια στιγμή, αλλά άγνωστο πότε.
Κάθε πρωί είχαμε μάχη, ακριβώς η ίδια καραμέλα, θα σας καλέσουμε το πολύ σε 2 ώρες (business support), αλλά
δεν έπαιρναν ποτέ. Μετά από 2-3 ημέρες, καλούσαν περίπου 2-4 το μεσημέρι, κάποιος που έλεγε θα το δούμε και πάλι από την αρχή.
Τουλάχιστον 4 φορές ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιο υπεύθυνο, ο προϊστάμενος βάρδιας ακόμη με παίρνει...
Σαν υπηρεσία sip trunk δεν την πουλάνε, προσπαθούν να εντάξουν στο σύστημά τους τους πελάτες από την
Cyta που απορρόφησαν. Οι περισσότεροι που με κάλεσαν από το 2nd level support πάντως, έχουν μεσάνυχτα. Με 1-2 άτομα τελικά
έβγαλα άκρη, αλλιώς θα μίλαγα ακόμη. Μία εβδομάδα εταιρικό τηλέφωνο εκτός! Support μηδέν!
Ο λόγος που δεν φύγαμε σαν εταιρεία, είναι ότι θα έπαιρνε αρκετό χρόνο η αποδέσμευση των γραμμών και θα είμαστε περισσότερο χρόνο
χωρίς υπηρεσίες, δεν ήξερα βέβαια ότι θα τους πάρει μία εβδομάδα για να δουλέψει το τηλέφωνο!
Σαν να μην έφταναν όλα τα παραπάνω, εγώ το τερμάτισα! Ενεργοποίησα και την υπηρεσία statip IP Pack (4) και τους πήρε 12 ημέρες 
να το κάνουν...
Δεν ξέρω το λόγο για όλα αυτά, θα μπορούσαν απλά να πουν: Δεν υποστηρίζουμε τέτοια υπηρεσία. Τόσο απλά!

Καλό κουράγιο...

----------


## BlueChris

> Μην ψάχνεις πολλά. Οι άνθρωποι απλά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα, θα σε πάρουν κάποια στιγμή, αλλά άγνωστο πότε.
> Κάθε πρωί είχαμε μάχη, ακριβώς η ίδια καραμέλα, θα σας καλέσουμε το πολύ σε 2 ώρες (business support), αλλά
> δεν έπαιρναν ποτέ. Μετά από 2-3 ημέρες, καλούσαν περίπου 2-4 το μεσημέρι, κάποιος που έλεγε θα το δούμε και πάλι από την αρχή.
> Τουλάχιστον 4 φορές ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιο υπεύθυνο, ο προϊστάμενος βάρδιας ακόμη με παίρνει...
> Σαν υπηρεσία sip trunk δεν την πουλάνε, προσπαθούν να εντάξουν στο σύστημά τους τους πελάτες από την
> Cyta που απορρόφησαν. Οι περισσότεροι που με κάλεσαν από το 2nd level support πάντως, έχουν μεσάνυχτα. Με 1-2 άτομα τελικά
> έβγαλα άκρη, αλλιώς θα μίλαγα ακόμη. Μία εβδομάδα εταιρικό τηλέφωνο εκτός! Support μηδέν!
> Ο λόγος που δεν φύγαμε σαν εταιρεία, είναι ότι θα έπαιρνε αρκετό χρόνο η αποδέσμευση των γραμμών και θα είμαστε περισσότερο χρόνο
> χωρίς υπηρεσίες, δεν ήξερα βέβαια ότι θα τους πάρει μία εβδομάδα για να δουλέψει το τηλέφωνο!
> ...


Εγώ κάνω το σταυρό μου γιατί ξεμπέρδεψα σχετικά εύκολα με το 30κάναλο. Εννοώ η γραμμή έπαιζε όταν έφυγε ο τεχνικός τους από εδώ (φυσικά εννοείται πως απλά τον χρησιμοποιούσα για να έχω direct access στο καλό support της vodafone γιατί φάγαμε κάποιες ώρες να παίξει η γραμμή στο Freepbx)
.
Από εκεί και πέρα για κάνα μήνα δεν είχα εισερχόμενες από εταιρικά κινητά cosmote... δεν το είχα καταλάβει ώσπου επέμενε ένας πελάτης μας πως παίρνει και δεν το σηκώνουμε.. Μετά από μια βδομάδα το έφτιαξαν και ήταν πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης δικιάς τους γιατί στην αρχή τα έριχναν στο ΟΤΕ, ότι νάναι.

Τώρα με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω νοιώθω περίεργα στη δουλειά γιατί όλο το μαγαζί στηρίζετε σε μια οπτική. Από εκεί έρχεται το 100/100mbit internet και το 30κάναλο. Οκ έχω backup plan με modulus,callingcredit και 4κάναλο 4G vodafone για τηλεφωνία όπως έχω μια ADSL από ΟΤΕ και ένα 4G Data επίσης από ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση στραβής αλλά τρέμω στη σκέψη βλάβης.

----------


## dino_sauro00

> Μην ψάχνεις πολλά. Οι άνθρωποι απλά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα, θα σε πάρουν κάποια στιγμή, αλλά άγνωστο πότε.
> Κάθε πρωί είχαμε μάχη, ακριβώς η ίδια καραμέλα, θα σας καλέσουμε το πολύ σε 2 ώρες (business support), αλλά
> δεν έπαιρναν ποτέ. Μετά από 2-3 ημέρες, καλούσαν περίπου 2-4 το μεσημέρι, κάποιος που έλεγε θα το δούμε και πάλι από την αρχή.
> Τουλάχιστον 4 φορές ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιο υπεύθυνο, ο προϊστάμενος βάρδιας ακόμη με παίρνει...
> Σαν υπηρεσία sip trunk δεν την πουλάνε, προσπαθούν να εντάξουν στο σύστημά τους τους πελάτες από την
> Cyta που απορρόφησαν. Οι περισσότεροι που με κάλεσαν από το 2nd level support πάντως, έχουν μεσάνυχτα. Με 1-2 άτομα τελικά
> έβγαλα άκρη, αλλιώς θα μίλαγα ακόμη. Μία εβδομάδα εταιρικό τηλέφωνο εκτός! Support μηδέν!
> Ο λόγος που δεν φύγαμε σαν εταιρεία, είναι ότι θα έπαιρνε αρκετό χρόνο η αποδέσμευση των γραμμών και θα είμαστε περισσότερο χρόνο
> χωρίς υπηρεσίες, δεν ήξερα βέβαια ότι θα τους πάρει μία εβδομάδα για να δουλέψει το τηλέφωνο!
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ και για το κουράγιο που θα το χρειαστώ και για όλη τη βοήθεια. Τώρα μόλις ξαναπήρα και με το ζόρι κρατήθηκα να μην αρχίσω το βρισίδι. Δε φταίνε και τα παιδιά εκεί σε τίποτα.  Απλά είναι αυτό που είπες. Ας λέγαν από την αρχή ότι δεν υποστήριζουμε sip trunk, πάτε αλλού. ΑΙΣΧΟΣ πραγματικά. Δεν έχω ξαναδει τέτοιο χάλι!!!! Δεν ήταν δηλαδή ικανοί τόσον καιρό που γινόταν το migration να στήσουν ένα template για τους πρώην χρήστες cyta?




> Εγώ κάνω το σταυρό μου γιατί ξεμπέρδεψα σχετικά εύκολα με το 30κάναλο. Εννοώ η γραμμή έπαιζε όταν έφυγε ο τεχνικός τους από εδώ (φυσικά εννοείται πως απλά τον χρησιμοποιούσα για να έχω direct access στο καλό support της vodafone γιατί φάγαμε κάποιες ώρες να παίξει η γραμμή στο Freepbx)
> .
> Από εκεί και πέρα για κάνα μήνα δεν είχα εισερχόμενες από εταιρικά κινητά cosmote... δεν το είχα καταλάβει ώσπου επέμενε ένας πελάτης μας πως παίρνει και δεν το σηκώνουμε.. Μετά από μια βδομάδα το έφτιαξαν και ήταν πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης δικιάς τους γιατί στην αρχή τα έριχναν στο ΟΤΕ, ότι νάναι.
> 
> Τώρα με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω νοιώθω περίεργα στη δουλειά γιατί όλο το μαγαζί στηρίζετε σε μια οπτική. Από εκεί έρχεται το 100/100mbit internet και το 30κάναλο. Οκ έχω backup plan με modulus,callingcredit και 4κάναλο 4G vodafone για τηλεφωνία όπως έχω μια ADSL από ΟΤΕ και ένα 4G Data επίσης από ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση στραβής αλλά τρέμω στη σκέψη βλάβης.


Να εύχεσαι ειλικρινά μην τύχει κάτι τέτοιο (αν και από ότι βλέπω είσαι αρκετά καλυμμένος) γιατί και να καταφέρεις να φτάσεις σε level2 support (θα φτύσεις αίμα πίστεψέ με), αμφιβάλλω αν θα βγάλεις άκρη.  Οχυρώσου όσο καλύτερα μπορείς από τώρα.

Update: Με πήραν τώρα για να μου πουν ότι δεν μπορούν να μπουν στο router μου!!! Έβγαλα τα port mappings, μπήκαν και το βλέπουν. Θα πέσει γέλιο!!!

----------


## dino_sauro00

Πάμε να κάνω ένα update της κατάστασης για να δείτε που θα μπλέξετε αν επιλέξετε vodafone. Επί της ουσίας η vodafone αποποιήθηκε οποιασδήποτε ευθύνης. Με πήραν, μου δώσαν τα trunk details και μου είπαν "εμείς από τη μεριά μας κάναμε αυτά που ήταν να γίνουν. Δείτε με τον κατασκευαστή του κέντρου σας"
Εντωμεταξύ το ένα από τα νούμερά μου ούτε καν χτυπάει. Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση. Θα κάνω μια τελευταία δοκιμή στήνοντας ένα καινούργιο asterisk καθαρό και αν δεν λειτουργήσει και αυτός φεύγω ΟΤΕ
Προβλήματα που εμφανίστηκαν αμέσως μετά το "migration": πτώση ταχύτητας μεγάλη, αποσυνδέσεις στο ασύρματο και το ωραίοτερο, όταν κάνω reboot το τηλεφωνικό, χάνω στιγμιαία τη σύνδεση στο δίκτυο
Αυτά τα ολίγα. ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ!!!!

----------


## projectX

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου,

χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας!! Μου έδωσαν απο vodafone ένα aethra και 4 αριθμούς.

Μου είπαν οτι το aethra για pbx βγαίνει από την lan 4 και να χρησιμοποιήσω την ip 192.168.2.8 για peer trunk(192.168.2.0/28 το network για την τηλεφωνία). Εγώ έχω ενα freepbx με μια κάρτα δικτύου και ένα mikrotik AC3 για ρουτερ με LAN το 10.0.0.0/24 δίκτυο. Πως μπορώ να συνδέσω το aethra χωρίς 2η κάρτα δικτύου στον freepbx μου; Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μια πόρτα του mikrotik όπου να συνδεθεί με την LAN 4 του aethra και να γίνει route στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο; 

Τι ρυθμίσεις trunk χρειάζομαι για να κάνω register στο aethra? επίσης πως μπορώ/προτείνετε να αξιοποιήσω τα νούμερα που μου έχουν δώσει; δεν έχω ιδέα τι μπορώ να τα κάνω..

Υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος ή ευκολότερος τρόπος; 

Επίσης από την στιγμή που έβαλα το aethra και παίρνω και internet απο εκεί (με dhcp client, χωρίς pool διευθύνσεων) το trunk που έχω στην modulus σταμάτησε να κάνει register. Χρειάζεται κάποιο port forward? με κόβει κάτι από τη vodafone? έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αυτό.

σας ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## astbox

Θα βάλεις 2η IP στο freepbx στο τοπικό δίκτυο που έχει το router της vodafone και θα προσθέσεις ένα route κανόνα ώστε όλη η σχετική κίνηση να φεύγει προς αυτό.
Peer details οτιδήποτε από αυτά που παίζουν για τους άλλους παρόχους και να βάλεις θα δουλέψει.
Δεν θέλει registration.

----------


## projectX

> Θα βάλεις 2η IP στο freepbx στο τοπικό δίκτυο που έχει το router της vodafone και θα προσθέσεις ένα route κανόνα ώστε όλη η σχετική κίνηση να φεύγει προς αυτό.
> Peer details οτιδήποτε από αυτά που παίζουν για τους άλλους παρόχους και να βάλεις θα δουλέψει.
> Δεν θέλει registration.


αρα μισό για να καταλάβω, συνδέω το aethra με το mikrotik ή με το switch μου και μετά ορίζω 2η ip στο freepbx? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου βάλουν την τηλεφωνία του aethra στο local subnet μου για να μην κάνω routing/2η ip κλπ?

Σχετικά με τα 4 νούμερα που μου έδωσαν δώρο, καμια ιδέα για το πως να τα αξιοποιήσω; τι θα μπορούσα να τα κάνω ώστε να έχουν χρησιμότητα;

Για το trunk που έχω απο άλλη εταιρία και κόπηκε, μπορώ να το λύσω κάπως; κάνει register στην 5060 και αυτό.

----------


## BlueChris

> αρα μισό για να καταλάβω, συνδέω το aethra με το mikrotik ή με το switch μου και μετά ορίζω 2η ip στο freepbx? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου βάλουν την τηλεφωνία του aethra στο local subnet μου για να μην κάνω routing/2η ip κλπ?
> 
> Σχετικά με τα 4 νούμερα που μου έδωσαν δώρο, καμια ιδέα για το πως να τα αξιοποιήσω; τι θα μπορούσα να τα κάνω ώστε να έχουν χρησιμότητα;
> 
> Για το trunk που έχω απο άλλη εταιρία και κόπηκε, μπορώ να το λύσω κάπως; κάνει register στην 5060 και αυτό.


Η modulus έχει και άλλη πόρτα για αυτούς τους λόγους οπότε άλλαξε την.
Έχεις vlan? Έχει 2η πορτα το freepbx σου?

- - - Updated - - -

Ωπα , αυτο το asthea είναι πλέον το router σου?

----------


## projectX

> Η modulus έχει και άλλη πόρτα για αυτούς τους λόγους οπότε άλλαξε την.
> Έχεις vlan? Έχει 2η πορτα το freepbx σου?


δεν έχω 2η πόρτα στο freepbx, vlan δεν έχω στήσει στο δίκτυο μου. Τι προτείνεις να κάνω;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η modulus έχει και άλλη πόρτα για αυτούς τους λόγους οπότε άλλαξε την.
> Έχεις vlan? Έχει 2η πορτα το freepbx σου?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ωπα , αυτο το asthea είναι πλέον το router σου?


OXI, το aethra παίζει σε συνδιασμό με το mikrotik Μου. Για internet είμαι συνδεδεμένος από το aethra στο Mikrotik με lan καλώδιο και το subnet του aethra είναι 192.168.1.0/24 . Για voice μου βγάζει το subnet 192.168.2.0/28, αυτό δεν ξέρω πως να διαχειριστώ.

Το router μου (mikrotik) παίζει στο 10.0.0.0/24 LAN και το τηλεφωνικό μου στο 10.0.0.220

----------


## BlueChris

> δεν έχω 2η πόρτα στο freepbx, vlan δεν έχω στήσει στο δίκτυο μου. Τι προτείνεις να κάνω;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OXI, το aethra παίζει σε συνδιασμό με το mikrotik Μου. Για internet είμαι συνδεδεμένος από το aethra στο Mikrotik με lan καλώδιο και το subnet του aethra είναι 192.168.1.0/24 . Για voice μου βγάζει το subnet 192.168.2.0/28, αυτό δεν ξέρω πως να διαχειριστώ.
> 
> Το router μου (mikrotik) παίζει στο 10.0.0.0/24 LAN και το τηλεφωνικό μου στο 10.0.0.220


Ένα ένα, καταρχήν στην modulus άλλσξε πόρτα από 5060 σε 6050 και δες αν κάνει έτσι register.
Για το 2ο, βάλε 2η ip στο freebpx (που το τρέχεις?) Πχ 192.168.2.10 και φτιάξε το trunk προς το asthea με αυτό το subnet (ποιο είναι το ip του asthea?)

- - - Updated - - -

Βασικά δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω τι να κάνεις στο mikrotik για αυτό σε ρωτάω που έχεις στημένο το freepbx. Αν είναι pc, πετάς μια 2η καρτα δικτύου και απευθείας πάνω στο asthea με ένα ip 192.168.2.xx και πηρες την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## astbox

> αρα μισό για να καταλάβω, συνδέω το aethra με το mikrotik ή με το switch μου και μετά ορίζω 2η ip στο freepbx? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου βάλουν την τηλεφωνία του aethra στο local subnet μου για να μην κάνω routing/2η ip κλπ?
> 
> Σχετικά με τα 4 νούμερα που μου έδωσαν δώρο, καμια ιδέα για το πως να τα αξιοποιήσω; τι θα μπορούσα να τα κάνω ώστε να έχουν χρησιμότητα;
> 
> Για το trunk που έχω απο άλλη εταιρία και κόπηκε, μπορώ να το λύσω κάπως; κάνει register στην 5060 και αυτό.


Σχετικά με τις συνδέσεις, ναι αυτό κάνεις. Επίσης ναι μπορούν να στο αλλάξουν με την προυπόθεση ότι εσωτερικά στο δικό τους δίκτυο δεν χρησιμοποιούν το συγκεκριμένο subnet.
Τα 4 νούμερα ε τι να σου πω τι να τα κάνεις, πες ποιο είναι το πακέτο που έχεις πάρει και βλέπουμε.
Τι εννοείς κόπηκε, από ποια εταιρεία είναι;

----------


## projectX

> Ένα ένα, καταρχήν στην modulus άλλσξε πόρτα από 5060 σε 6050 και δες αν κάνει έτσι register.
> Για το 2ο, βάλε 2η ip στο freebpx (που το τρέχεις?) Πχ 192.168.2.10 και φτιάξε το trunk προς το asthea με αυτό το subnet (ποιο είναι το ip του asthea?)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βασικά δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω τι να κάνεις στο mikrotik για αυτό σε ρωτάω που έχεις στημένο το freepbx. Αν είναι pc, πετάς μια 2η καρτα δικτύου και απευθείας πάνω στο asthea με ένα ip 192.168.2.xx και πηρες την τηλεφωνία.


με 6050 εκανε register δεν εχω ομως voice, ουτε οταν καλω εγω ουτε οταν με καλουν. Συγκεκριμένα οταν παιρνω τηλ εγω, δεν ακουγεται ουτε το ηχητικο του IVR ενω είναι ενεργή η κλήση.

παιζει να κόβει τίποτα τα rtp?

- - - Updated - - -




> Σχετικά με τις συνδέσεις, ναι αυτό κάνεις. Επίσης ναι μπορούν να στο αλλάξουν με την προυπόθεση ότι εσωτερικά στο δικό τους δίκτυο δεν χρησιμοποιούν το συγκεκριμένο subnet.
> Τα 4 νούμερα ε τι να σου πω τι να τα κάνεις, πες ποιο είναι το πακέτο που έχεις πάρει και βλέπουμε.
> Τι εννοείς κόπηκε, από ποια εταιρεία είναι;


το one net office έβαλα, adsl είναι γιατί δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμα Vdsl στην περιοχή μου. Μου έκαναν δώρο 4 γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς.

Σχετικά με το trunk που κόπηκε η σύνδεση(το registration) άλλαξα πόρτα και σε αυτό και έκανε register. Το πρόβλημα που έχω τώρα είναι οτι δεν μου περνάει το voice από την modulus, ενω πραγματοποιήται η κλήση, δεν ακούγεται τίποτα σε καμία απο τις 2 μεριές.

----------


## BlueChris

> με 6050 εκανε register δεν εχω ομως voice, ουτε οταν καλω εγω ουτε οταν με καλουν. Συγκεκριμένα οταν παιρνω τηλ εγω, δεν ακουγεται ουτε το ηχητικο του IVR ενω είναι ενεργή η κλήση.
> 
> παιζει να κόβει τίποτα τα rtp?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> το one net office έβαλα, adsl είναι γιατί δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμα Vdsl στην περιοχή μου. Μου έκαναν δώρο 4 γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς.
> ...


Τα rtp ports τα έκανες port forward απο το asthea στο mikrotik που με τη σειρά του θα τα στείλει στο freepbx?

----------


## astbox

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις κάνει είναι ότι έχεις συνδέσει το router της vodafone στο mikrotik στο wan του, εκεί παίρνει ip από το 192.168.2.x και από μέσα το βλέπεις στο 10.0.0.x.
Πριν πως έπαιζες; Ποιον πάροχο είχες;

----------


## projectX

> Τα rtp ports τα έκανες port forward απο το asthea στο mikrotik που με τη σειρά του θα τα στείλει στο freepbx?


έχεις δίκιο, στον πανικό μου το ξέχασα, δοκιμάζω τώρα να τα ανοίξω στο aethra.

edit: ανοιξα τις πόρτες στο aethrea αλλά πάλι το ίδιο, το voice δεν παιρνάει σε καμία πλευρά. Φοβάμαι οτι είναι NAT issue, εαν πάρω pool IP και βγαίνω κατευθείαν στο internet από το mikrotik λογικά το λύνουμε το θέμα έτσι;

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις κάνει είναι ότι έχεις συνδέσει το router της vodafone στο mikrotik στο wan του, εκεί παίρνει ip από το 192.168.2.x και από μέσα το βλέπεις στο 10.0.0.x.
> Πριν πως έπαιζες; Ποιον πάροχο είχες;


Σωστά, έτσι είναι. Ποιο πρίν δεν έπαιζα, είναι καινούργιο το γραφείο μου, χθες έστησα τα δίκτυα.

----------


## astbox

Όπως λες θα πρέπει το mikrotik να έχει public ip. Είτε θα βάλεις σε bridge το router της vodafone ή θα δοκιμάσεις με τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού σου στην vodafone να κάνεις pppoe κλήση αν επιτρέπουν pppoe pass-through.

----------


## projectX

> Όπως λες θα πρέπει το mikrotik να έχει public ip. Είτε θα βάλεις σε bridge το router της vodafone ή θα δοκιμάσεις με τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού σου στην vodafone να κάνεις pppoe κλήση αν επιτρέπουν pppoe pass-through.


δυστυχώς δεν υποστηρίζουν pppoe, τώρα έστειλα αίτηση για να παίξω απευθείας με στατική.

----------


## jkoukos

> edit: ανοιξα τις πόρτες στο aethrea αλλά πάλι το ίδιο, το voice δεν παιρνάει σε καμία πλευρά.


Άνοιξες τις πόρτες προς το Mikrotik. Έκανες το ίδιο από αυτό προς το ΡΒΧ;
Επίσης κλείσε το SIP Helper του Mikrotik.

----------


## astbox

> δυστυχώς δεν υποστηρίζουν pppoe, τώρα έστειλα αίτηση για να παίξω απευθείας με στατική.


Ε τότε απλά άλλαξε την IP του freepbx στο δίκτυο της vodafone. Θα βγαίνουν τα πάντα από εκεί και τελείωσες.
Για να κάνουν register τα τηλέφωνα που είναι στο δεκάρι δίκτυο δώσε 2η ip σε αυτό και είσαι έτοιμος.
Βέβαια αν πάρεις public είναι καλύτερα γιατί έτσι στην ουσία έχει νόημα το δίκτυο που θες να φτιάξεις αλλιώς είναι δύο ξερά lan που απλά όσοι είναι στο δεκάρι θα βγαίνουν με διπλό nat που γενικά δεν είναι καλό.

----------


## projectX

> Άνοιξες τις πόρτες προς το Mikrotik. Έκανες το ίδιο από αυτό προς το ΡΒΧ;
> Επίσης κλείσε το SIP Helper του Mikrotik.


Καλησπέρα, χρειάζεται να ανοίξω πόρτες πόρτες από το mikrotik προς PBX? αφου είναι στο ίδιο LAN. Το sip helper δεν μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα παλιότερα, δημιουργεί τώρα λόγο του dual NAT? θα το κλείσω και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι.

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπέρα, χρειάζεται να ανοίξω πόρτες πόρτες από το mikrotik προς PBX? αφου είναι στο ίδιο LAN. Το sip helper δεν μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα παλιότερα, δημιουργεί τώρα λόγο του dual NAT? θα το κλείσω και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι.


Το sip helper πάντα off παντού και ναι χρειάζεται να προωθήσεις τις rtp πόρτες που θέλει το freepbx από το ίντερνετ σε αυτό. Αν πάλι δεν σου παίζει, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τις πόρτες μήπως τις χρησιμοποιεί η vodafone. Νομίζω default είναι 10000-20000 ε αλλαξέ τις στο freepbx πχ 30000-35000 και προώθησέ τις προς αυτό. (Vodafone router-mikrotik-freepbx).

----------


## projectX

> Το sip helper πάντα off παντού και ναι χρειάζεται να προωθήσεις τις rtp πόρτες που θέλει το freepbx από το ίντερνετ σε αυτό. Αν πάλι δεν σου παίζει, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τις πόρτες μήπως τις χρησιμοποιεί η vodafone. Νομίζω default είναι 10000-20000 ε αλλαξέ τις στο freepbx πχ 30000-35000 και προώθησέ τις προς αυτό. (Vodafone router-mikrotik-freepbx).


λοιπον εκαναν conflict οι rtp 10000-20000 που είχε το freepbx με τη vodafone. Μολις τις αλλαξα, εκλεισα το sip helper και έχω voice κανονικά χωρίς να κάνω portforward αντίστοιχα τις RTP απο το mikrotik στο internet.

Όταν μου δώσουν το pool διευθύνσεων για να βγαίνω από τη vodafone έξω, δεν θα χρειάζομαι 2πλό portforwading σωστά; Η σύνδεση θα είναι πάλι lan καλώδιο από το aethra προς το mikrotik στο υποδίκτυο που παίζει και τώρα και απλά θα στα addresses θα βάλω εγώ καρφωτά την public IP που θα μου δωσουν αντί για την local ip που έχω βάλει τώρα;;

----------


## BlueChris

Δεν τοχο το θέμα με το mikrotik, ας βοηθήσει κάποιος εδώ. Εγώ με double nat δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα.

----------


## projectX

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, 

έβαλα 2η κάρτα δικτύου στον freepbx server και την σεταρα. Εφτιαξα static route ώστε το freepbx να "βλέπει" το υποδίκτυο του aethrea VOIP το ο οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με την 2η κάρτα και όλα καλά. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ενώ κάνω ping από το freepbx το voip subnet που μου έχει δώσει η vodafone, το trunk status που έχω φτιάξει είναι unreachable.

Name/username             Host                                    Dyn Forcerport Comedia    ACL Port     Status      Description                      
VodaSiP                   192.168.2.8                                 No         No             5060     UNREACHABLE                                  
1 sip peers [Monitored: 0 online, 1 offline Unmonitored: 0 online, 0 offline]

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι, 
> 
> έβαλα 2η κάρτα δικτύου στον freepbx server και την σεταρα. Εφτιαξα static route ώστε το freepbx να "βλέπει" το υποδίκτυο του aethrea VOIP το ο οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με την 2η κάρτα και όλα καλά. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ενώ κάνω ping από το freepbx το voip subnet που μου έχει δώσει η vodafone, το trunk status που έχω φτιάξει είναι unreachable.
> 
> Name/username             Host                                    Dyn Forcerport Comedia    ACL Port     Status      Description                      
> VodaSiP                   192.168.2.8                                 No         No             5060     UNREACHABLE                                  
> 1 sip peers [Monitored: 0 online, 1 offline Unmonitored: 0 online, 0 offline]


Είμαι έξω και θα γυρίσω το βράδυ να μπορέσω να δω τις ρυθμίσεις μου για τη Vodafone (έχω 30καναλο βέβαια με άλλο μοντέλο μηχανήματος). Θυμάμαι ότι είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και και μου είπαν και έβαλα και συνδέθηκε. Παρτους τηλέφωνο να σου δώσουν config για sip σύνδεση ακριβώς και μην κλήσεις την γραμμή μέχρι να συνδεθείς.
Αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη, περίμενε μέχρι το βράδυ εκτός αν κάποιος άλλος έχει τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## projectX

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! παίρνω support και βοήθεια μας! Εαν βγάλω άκρη θα ενημερώσω να σας πω τι χρειάστηκε.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! παίρνω support και βοήθεια μας! Εαν βγάλω άκρη θα ενημερώσω να σας πω τι χρειάστηκε.


Εμένα με είχαν βοηθήσει με το config που μου είχαν στείλει σε email.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! παίρνω support και βοήθεια μας! Εαν βγάλω άκρη θα ενημερώσω να σας πω τι χρειάστηκε.


Σε ξέχασα, τελικά τα κατάφερες?

----------


## projectX

Να ενημερώσω οτι δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη ακόμα, όλο μου λένε από την vodafone οτι θα με καλέσουν για τις ρυθμίσεις του aethra και δεν με παίρνει κανείς. Που να είχα οικιακή σύνδεση, αμα δεν έχουμε support στην εταιρική τι να πω....

----------


## BlueChris

> Να ενημερώσω οτι δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη ακόμα, όλο μου λένε από την vodafone οτι θα με καλέσουν για τις ρυθμίσεις του aethra και δεν με παίρνει κανείς. Που να είχα οικιακή σύνδεση, αμα δεν έχουμε support στην εταιρική τι να πω....


Έχω τις δικές μου ρυθμίσεις.

Αρχικά μου είχαν στείλει αυτό σε mail 




> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Κατόπιν της τηλεφωνικής μας επικοινωνίας, σας στέλνω τα χαρακτηριστικά του Sip Trunk και ένα τυπικό asterisk config που ενδεχομένως να σας βοηθήσει.
> 
> 
> 
> SIP Early Offer or Delayed Offer or Early Media support                 =Early Media
> Transport protocol, TCP or UDP                                                                 =UDP ports 10000-30000
> VoIP Codec support                                                                                        =G711 a law
> ...




Αυτό λοιπόν για κάποιο λόγο ΔΕΝ έκανε register και τελικά μου έβγαλαν από το Oxygen που μου έχουν φέρει το username και το password οπότε τα έβγαλα και εγώ από το config και έπαιξε μετά κανονικά.

Αυτό είναι το current config μου




> *Vodafone Trunk*
> 
> *Outgoing
> VodafoneOut*
> 
> host=το IP του Aethra για την τηλεφωνία
> #username=vodafone
> #secret=enofadov
> canreinvite=no
> ...


Σε ερώτηση που τους έκανα τι είναι αυτό το alaw:101 (το 101 δλδ) δεν μου απάντησαν ποτέ αλλά αν το έβγαζα κάτι δεν έπαιζε σωστά.

Δοκίμασε και με username/password και χωρίς στα in/out.

----------


## projectX

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολύ για τα config. Έκανε register επιτελους αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε να δεκτω κλησεις ενω εχω φτιαξει σωστα τα inbound και outbound routes.

μια ερωτηση για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι εχω κανει σωστα την διασυνδεση, η IP που εχω δωσει στην καρτα δικτυου του κεντρου, πρεπει να ειναι η ιδια ΙP που δηλωνω στο trunk και αντιστοιχα στο terminal IP address του aethra έτσι;

Δηλαδή έχω δηλώσει ως IP στην κάρτα δικτύου του freepbx την 192.168.2.8, στο trunk της vodafone που φτιάχνω, στο πεδίο host βάζω πάλι την 192.168.2.8 και στο aethra μέσα, βλέπω την 192.168.2.8 δηλωμένη στο terminal IP address.

----------


## BlueChris

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολύ για τα config. Έκανε register επιτελους αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε να δεκτω κλησεις ενω εχω φτιαξει σωστα τα inbound και outbound routes.
> 
> μια ερωτηση για να επιβεβαιωσω οτι εχω κανει σωστα την διασυνδεση, η IP που εχω δωσει στην καρτα δικτυου του κεντρου, πρεπει να ειναι η ιδια ΙP που δηλωνω στο trunk και αντιστοιχα στο terminal IP address του aethra έτσι;
> 
> Δηλαδή έχω δηλώσει ως IP στην κάρτα δικτύου του freepbx την 192.168.2.8, στο trunk της vodafone που φτιάχνω, στο πεδίο host βάζω πάλι την 192.168.2.8 και στο aethra μέσα, βλέπω την 192.168.2.8 δηλωμένη στο terminal IP address.


Όχι ρε συ έλεος, άλλη ip βάλε στο freepbx και σωστά έχεις δηλώσει το 192.168.2.8 στο trunk.

----------


## projectX

> Όχι ρε συ έλεος, άλλη ip βάλε στο freepbx και σωστά έχεις δηλώσει το 192.168.2.8 στο trunk.


Μου άλλαξαν το subnet του voip στο aethra να είναι στο ίδιο subnet του LAN μου. Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί, αυτή τη στιγμή το κέντρο μου έχει IP 10.0.0.220 , στο aethra εχει δηλώσει ο τεχνικος στην lAN 4 να παίζει στην 10.0.0.219 και στο terminal IP address του aethra την 10.0.0.222, εγώ στο trunk δήλωσα τώρα την 10.0.0.222 αλλά είναι unreachable. ΤΙ κάνω λάθος; Τι πρέπει να βάλω στο terminal IP address του aethra και τι στο trunk?

----------


## astbox

Στο trunk δηλώνεις την 10.0.0.219.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μου άλλαξαν το subnet του voip στο aethra να είναι στο ίδιο subnet του LAN μου. Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί, αυτή τη στιγμή το κέντρο μου έχει IP 10.0.0.220 , στο aethra εχει δηλώσει ο τεχνικος στην lAN 4 να παίζει στην 10.0.0.219 και στο terminal IP address του aethra την 10.0.0.222, εγώ στο trunk δήλωσα τώρα την 10.0.0.222 αλλά είναι unreachable. ΤΙ κάνω λάθος; Τι πρέπει να βάλω στο terminal IP address του aethra και τι στο trunk?


Οκ
Ακυρώνεις την 2η ip στο freepbx σου οπότε μένει με την 10.0.0.220 που του είχες πάντα.
Μετά στο trunk βάζεις παντού την 10.0.0.219 εφόσον την πόρτα lan4 του aethra την έχεις συνδεδεμενη με το switch σου.

Δοκίμασε έτσι και πες.

----------


## projectX

και terminal ip address που λεει το aethra την αφήνω 10.0.0.222 ή την γυρνάω στο 10.0.0.219?

----------


## astbox

Terminal IP εννοεί την IP του κέντρου σου οπότε βάζεις 10.0.0.220.

----------


## projectX

οκ τα εφτιαξα, τωρα κανει register, αλλα οταν καλω προς τα εξω ή προς τα μέσα, μου βγάζει οτι ο αριθμός is not in service

----------


## astbox

Πάρε tcpdump των δοκιμών μέσα από το κέντρο και ανέβασε εδώ το pcap.

----------


## projectX

> Πάρε tcpdump των δοκιμών μέσα από το κέντρο και ανέβασε εδώ το pcap.


πριν παμε σε packet tracing μηπως βοηθάει αυτό εδώ?

Η vodafone θέλει rtp απο 10.000-30.000, εγω στo pbx εχω βάλει 30.000-35.000 για να βγαίνει η modulus.



```
2360[2021-08-23 12:13:46] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:7] Log("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b", "WARNING,"Rejecting unknown SIP connection from 10.0.0.219:5060"") in new stack
2361[2021-08-23 12:13:46] WARNING[16305][C-0000001b] Ext. s: "Rejecting unknown SIP connection from 10.0.0.219:5060"
2362[2021-08-23 12:13:46] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:8] Answer("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b", "") in new stack
2363[2021-08-23 12:13:47] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:9] Wait("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b", "2") in new stack
2364[2021-08-23 12:13:49] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:10] Playback("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b", "ss-noservice") in new stack
2365[2021-08-23 12:13:49] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] file.c: <PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b> Playing 'ss-noservice.alaw' (language 'en')
2366[2021-08-23 12:13:53] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] pbx.c: Executing [h@from-sip-external:1] Hangup("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b", "") in new stack
2367[2021-08-23 12:13:53] VERBOSE[16305][C-0000001b] pbx.c: Spawn extension (from-sip-external, h, 1) exited non-zero on 'PJSIP/anonymous-0000001b'
2368[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[23904] pbx_variables.c: Setting global variable 'SIPDOMAIN' to '10.0.0.220'
2369[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [+302813021990@from-sip-external:1] NoOp("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "Received incoming SIP connection from unknown peer to +302813021990") in new stack
2370[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [+302813021990@from-sip-external:2] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "DID=+302813021990") in new stack
2371[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [+302813021990@from-sip-external:3] Goto("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "s,1") in new stack
2372[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx_builtins.c: Goto (from-sip-external,s,1)
2373[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:1] GotoIf("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "1?setlanguage:checkanon") in new stack
2374[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx_builtins.c: Goto (from-sip-external,s,2)
2375[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:2] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "CHANNEL(language)=en") in new stack
2376[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:3] GotoIf("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "1?noanonymous") in new stack
2377[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx_builtins.c: Goto (from-sip-external,s,5)
2378[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:5] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "TIMEOUT(absolute)=15") in new stack
2379[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] func_timeout.c: Channel will hangup at 2021-08-23 12:14:15.294 UTC.
2380[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:6] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "receveip=pjsip,remote_addr") in new stack
2381[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:7] Log("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "WARNING,"Rejecting unknown SIP connection from 10.0.0.219:5060"") in new stack
2382[2021-08-23 12:14:00] WARNING[16307][C-0000001c] Ext. s: "Rejecting unknown SIP connection from 10.0.0.219:5060"
2383[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:8] Answer("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "") in new stack
2384[2021-08-23 12:14:00] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:9] Wait("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "2") in new stack
2385[2021-08-23 12:14:02] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:10] Playback("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "ss-noservice") in new stack
2386[2021-08-23 12:14:02] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] file.c: <PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c> Playing 'ss-noservice.alaw' (language 'en')
2387[2021-08-23 12:14:04] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Executing [h@from-sip-external:1] Hangup("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c", "") in new stack
2388[2021-08-23 12:14:04] VERBOSE[16307][C-0000001c] pbx.c: Spawn extension (from-sip-external, h, 1) exited non-zero on 'PJSIP/anonymous-0000001c'
2389[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[39231] pbx_variables.c: Setting global variable 'SIPDOMAIN' to '10.0.0.220'
2390[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [+302813021989@from-sip-external:1] NoOp("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "Received incoming SIP connection from unknown peer to +302813021989") in new stack
2391[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [+302813021989@from-sip-external:2] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "DID=+302813021989") in new stack
2392[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [+302813021989@from-sip-external:3] Goto("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "s,1") in new stack
2393[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx_builtins.c: Goto (from-sip-external,s,1)
2394[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:1] GotoIf("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "1?setlanguage:checkanon") in new stack
2395[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx_builtins.c: Goto (from-sip-external,s,2)
2396[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:2] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "CHANNEL(language)=en") in new stack
2397[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:3] GotoIf("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "1?noanonymous") in new stack
2398[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx_builtins.c: Goto (from-sip-external,s,5)
2399[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:5] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "TIMEOUT(absolute)=15") in new stack
2400[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] func_timeout.c: Channel will hangup at 2021-08-23 12:16:17.973 UTC.
2401[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:6] Set("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "receveip=pjsip,remote_addr") in new stack
2402[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:7] Log("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "WARNING,"Rejecting unknown SIP connection from 10.0.0.219:5060"") in new stack
2403[2021-08-23 12:16:02] WARNING[16667][C-0000001d] Ext. s: "Rejecting unknown SIP connection from 10.0.0.219:5060"
2404[2021-08-23 12:16:02] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:8] Answer("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "") in new stack
2405[2021-08-23 12:16:03] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:9] Wait("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "2") in new stack
2406[2021-08-23 12:16:05] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [s@from-sip-external:10] Playback("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "ss-noservice") in new stack
2407[2021-08-23 12:16:05] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] file.c: <PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d> Playing 'ss-noservice.alaw' (language 'en')
2408[2021-08-23 12:16:07] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Executing [h@from-sip-external:1] Hangup("PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d", "") in new stack
2409[2021-08-23 12:16:07] VERBOSE[16667][C-0000001d] pbx.c: Spawn extension (from-sip-external, h, 1) exited non-zero on 'PJSIP/anonymous-0000001d'
```

το trunk μου είναι το παρακάτω και έχω σετάρει μόνο το outgoing, incoming μου είπε δεν θέλει.



```
type=peer
host=10.0.0.219
autoframing=yes
directmedia=no
sendrpid=no
canreinvite=no
ignoresdpversion=yes
context=from-trunk
insecure=port,invite
dtmfmode=inband
disallow=all
allow=alaw:101
qualify=500
nat=no
session-timers=refuse
ptime=20
maxtime=40
```

----------


## astbox

Inbound route έχεις φτιάξει;
Αν ναι τότε σου στέλνει την κλήση στην 5060 που ακούει το pjsip για το οποίο δεν έχεις trunk.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το trunk σου είναι τύπου sip που ο asterisk ακούει στην 5160.
Δοκίμασε στο πεδίο terminal ip να δηλώσεις και την πόρτα π.χ. 10.0.0.220:5160 και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## projectX

> Inbound route έχεις φτιάξει;
> Αν ναι τότε σου στέλνει την κλήση στην 5060 που ακούει το pjsip για το οποίο δεν έχεις trunk.
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το trunk σου είναι τύπου sip που ο asterisk ακούει στην 5160.
> Δοκίμασε στο πεδίο terminal ip να δηλώσεις και την πόρτα π.χ. 10.0.0.220:5160 και ξαναδοκίμασε.


ναι έχω inbound route.

χμμ δεν με αφήνει στο aethra να βάλω πόρτα  :Sad: 

εαν γυρίσω στο pbx την 5060 και στο SIP θα παίξει; ή πρέπει να έχει άλλη πόρτα το pjsip με το sip?

εαν αλλάξω σε άλλη πόρτα το pjsip που παίζει η modulus και αφήσω την 5060 στο sip θα πάιξει;

----------


## astbox

Ναι αλλά δεν είπες έχεις inbound route;
Αν δεν έχεις βγάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Αν έχεις και αφού δε σε αφήνει να κάνεις βάλεις port (και εννοείτε δεν είδες κάποιο πεδίο που να υπάρχει η υποψία του να δηλώσεις την πόρτα από όπου έρχεται κίνηση) τότε ή θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις pjsip trunk ή να αλλάξεις τις πόρτες στα global settings του freepbx και να βάλεις να ακούει στην 5060 το sip και το pjsip σε όποια θες εσύ.

----------


## projectX

τα έκανα αντιμετάθεση έβαλα pjsip 5160 και sip 5060 ενω sip tls 5061 και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί στο inbound. Στα outbound έχω θέμα ακόμα και το ψάχνω τώρα.

βλέπω τώρα ξαφνικά οτι τα τηλέφωνά(συσκευές) και softphones μου δεν γίνονται register στο κέντρο χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τα extensions. τι κουλό είναι αυτό;



```
11794[2021-08-23 13:33:53] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
11795[2021-08-23 13:34:15] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
11796[2021-08-23 13:34:36] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
11797[2021-08-23 13:34:57] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
11798[2021-08-23 13:35:19] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
```

Αφού καταφέραμε να το στήσουμε κουτσά στραβά, καμία ιδέα πως μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω τα υπόλοιπα νούμερα από τη vodafone? μπορώ να τα αξιοποιήσω σαν "κανάλια" φωνής για να έχω παραπάνω concurent κλήσεις ?

- - - Updated - - -




> τα έκανα αντιμετάθεση έβαλα pjsip 5160 και sip 5060 ενω sip tls 5061 και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί στο inbound. Στα outbound έχω θέμα ακόμα και το ψάχνω τώρα.
> 
> βλέπω τώρα ξαφνικά οτι τα τηλέφωνά(συσκευές) και softphones μου δεν γίνονται register στο κέντρο χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τα extensions. τι κουλό είναι αυτό;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 11794[2021-08-23 13:33:53] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
> 11795[2021-08-23 13:34:15] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
> ...


να απαντήσω σε αυτό οτι το έλυσα γυρνώντας τα extensions μου από pjsip σε sip. Τώρα κάνουν register τηλέφωνα κανονικά και έχω inbound και outbound Κλήσεις.

καμία ιδέα για την αξιοποίηση των υπόλοιπων νούμερων;μπορώ να τα αξιοποιήσω σαν "κανάλια" φωνής για να έχω παραπάνω concurent κλήσεις ?

----------


## astbox

Οι αριθμοί είναι απλά πληροφορία δεν σημαίνει και παραπάνω κανάλια φωνής.

----------


## BlueChris

> τα έκανα αντιμετάθεση έβαλα pjsip 5160 και sip 5060 ενω sip tls 5061 και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί στο inbound. Στα outbound έχω θέμα ακόμα και το ψάχνω τώρα.
> 
> βλέπω τώρα ξαφνικά οτι τα τηλέφωνά(συσκευές) και softphones μου δεν γίνονται register στο κέντρο χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τα extensions. τι κουλό είναι αυτό;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 11794[2021-08-23 13:33:53] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
> 11795[2021-08-23 13:34:15] NOTICE[2642] chan_sip.c: Registration from '<sip:101@10.0.0.220>' failed for '10.0.0.108:5060' - Wrong password
> ...


Τουμπαρες τα sip settings αλλα στους client αλλαξες την πορτα? Επισης ασε το pjsip, για μενα ειναι καλύτερο.

----------


## astbox

Τα φτιάξε τα εσωτερικά.

----------


## BlueChris

> Τα φτιάξε τα εσωτερικά.


Α οκ Σορρυ δεν κατάλαβα.

----------


## projectX

ναι όλα καλά τώρα. βέβαια παίζω σε όλα sip από pjsip. θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω peer trunk με pjsip στην vodafone, αν και το support τους μου ειπε οτι δεν υποστηρίζεται.

σχετικά με τα νούμερα έχετε καμια ιδέα πως να τα αξιοποιήσω; μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω ως κανάλια φωνής για να έχω παραπάνω concurrent calls?

----------


## astbox

Για πες μας τι συμφωνία έχεις κάνει με τη Vodafone να σου πούμε τι μπορείς να κάνεις.
Όπως σου είπα νωρίτερα τα νούμερα στο sip είναι πληροφορία, δεν σημαίνει ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις.
Μπορείς να έχεις 100 αριθμούς σε trunk με 10 κανάλια, οι ταυτόχρονες θα είναι 10 όχι 100.
Μπορείς να έχεις 1 αριθμό και 100 κανάλια, οι ταυτόχρονες θα είναι 100 όχι 1.

----------


## projectX

2 κανάλια μου έχουν δώσει και 4 νούμερα. πως μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω τα νούμερα; τι θα μπορούσα να τα κάνω;

----------


## astbox

Οι ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις είναι 2 σε όποιο αριθμό ή mix αυτών να σε καλέσουν.
Τα νούμερα σου είχα ξαναπεί εσύ αποφασίζεις τι θα τα κάνεις. Κράτα ένα για fax αν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη και τα άλλα δύο κάβα.
Αν ανοίξεις 2η εταιρεία μπορείς να δώσεις ένα από αυτούς τους αριθμούς ή αν θες να έχεις ένα αριθμό που να χτυπάει απευθείας σε ένα εσωτερικό χωρίς να περνάει από το προμήνυμα σου.
Ας πούμε είναι χωροταξικό το θέμα, σε ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις δεν θα δεις διαφορά.

----------


## BlueChris

> ναι όλα καλά τώρα. βέβαια παίζω σε όλα sip από pjsip. θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω peer trunk με pjsip στην vodafone, αν και το support τους μου ειπε οτι δεν υποστηρίζεται.
> 
> σχετικά με τα νούμερα έχετε καμια ιδέα πως να τα αξιοποιήσω; μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω ως κανάλια φωνής για να έχω παραπάνω concurrent calls?


Ότι σου είπε ο astbox. Εγώ τα 20 νούμερα που μου έδωσαν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κάποια για απευθείας σε πωλητές πχ και σε εμένα ένα και 2 τα έχω να χτυπάνε στις αποθήκες μας που είναι εκτός εταιρίας και συνδέονται με openvpn στα κεντρικά τα συγκεκριμένα yealink. 
Πρέπει να φτιάξεις αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα νούμερο, inbound route για αυτό συγκεκριμένα που θα πηγαίνει μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο εσωτερικό που θες. Αντίστοιχα στο extension του συγκεκριμένου εσωτερικού δηλώνεις στο CID τον αριθμό αυτό που του ρίχνεις με το inbound.

Τώρα άσε τη vodafone να λέει περί sip κλπ, τα ίδια μου είχαν πει και εμένα και τα πάντα τα έχω με pjsip.

----------


## projectX

> Αντίστοιχα στο extension του συγκεκριμένου εσωτερικού δηλώνεις στο CID τον αριθμό αυτό που του ρίχνεις με το inbound.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια. Θα τα γυρίσω όλα σε pjsip γιατί είναι ποιο ασφαλές και σύγχρονο προτόκολλο.

Σχετικά με το CID των extensions που θα πάρουν direct αριθμό, γιατί χρειάζεται να τον δηλώσω στο CID τους; Ρωτάω καθαρά από περιέργεια, ένα σκέτο inbound route στο extension δεν αρκεί;

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια. Θα τα γυρίσω όλα σε pjsip γιατί είναι ποιο ασφαλές και σύγχρονο προτόκολλο.
> 
> Σχετικά με το CID των extensions που θα πάρουν direct αριθμό, γιατί χρειάζεται να τον δηλώσω στο CID τους; Ρωτάω καθαρά από περιέργεια, ένα σκέτο inbound route στο extension δεν αρκεί;


Ανθες όταν παίρνουν προς τα έξω να εμφανίζετε ο αριθμός που τις έχεις αφιερώσει. Αν δεν βάλεις τίποτα εμφανίζετε ο γενικός αριθμός του trunk, ο κεφαλικός. Μπορεί βέβαια να το θες έτσι εσύ, δεν είναι κακό αλλά μπερδεύεις τους ανθρώπους που παίρνεις αλλιώς.
Τους λες πάρε με στο 21χχχχχ555 και όταν τους παίρνεις εσύ από το συγκεκριμένο εσωτερικό να βγαίνει το νούμερο 21χχχχχ666 το κεφαλικό..πχ όλα αυτά τώρα.
Από την άλλη έχω πωλητές που παίρνουν με τον κεφαλικό της εταιρίας αλλά δέχονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό κλήσεις.
Ότι θες και σε βολεύει κάνεις.

----------


## projectX

> Ανθες όταν παίρνουν προς τα έξω να εμφανίζετε ο αριθμός που τις έχεις αφιερώσει. Αν δεν βάλεις τίποτα εμφανίζετε ο γενικός αριθμός του trunk, ο κεφαλικός. Μπορεί βέβαια να το θες έτσι εσύ, δεν είναι κακό αλλά μπερδεύεις τους ανθρώπους που παίρνεις αλλιώς.
> Τους λες πάρε με στο 21χχχχχ555 και όταν τους παίρνεις εσύ από το συγκεκριμένο εσωτερικό να βγαίνει το νούμερο 21χχχχχ666 το κεφαλικό..πχ όλα αυτά τώρα.
> Από την άλλη έχω πωλητές που παίρνουν με τον κεφαλικό της εταιρίας αλλά δέχονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό κλήσεις.
> Ότι θες και σε βολεύει κάνεις.


ααα κατάλαβα, τέλεια! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## projectX

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πήγα σε 3cx τηλεφωνικό και έχω κάποια θεματάκια, έχει συνδέσει κάποιος vodafone με 3cx? Το trunk κάνει register αλλά πρέπει να κάνουν conflict κάποιες rtp πόρτες. Η 3cx μου απάντησε οτι δεν συνιστά την αλλαγή των rtp πορτών στο τηλεφωνικό της. Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Επίσης κάνει conflict η 5060 που τρέχει η modulus και πάλι πήρα απάντηση από 3cx οτι προς τα έξω τα trunk βγαίνουν με την 5060 χωρίς να μπορώ να το αλλάξω εγώ αυτό.

Γίνεται να κάνει η vodafone register από άλλη πόρτα; Δηλαδή το aethra να στέλνει τα sip πακέτα από άλλη πόρτα πέρα της 5060.

----------


## RpMz

Βάλε την modulus στην 6050 δοκιμαστικά.

----------


## BlueChris

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πήγα σε 3cx τηλεφωνικό και έχω κάποια θεματάκια, έχει συνδέσει κάποιος vodafone με 3cx? Το trunk κάνει register αλλά πρέπει να κάνουν conflict κάποιες rtp πόρτες. Η 3cx μου απάντησε οτι δεν συνιστά την αλλαγή των rtp πορτών στο τηλεφωνικό της. Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Επίσης κάνει conflict η 5060 που τρέχει η modulus και πάλι πήρα απάντηση από 3cx οτι προς τα έξω τα trunk βγαίνουν με την 5060 χωρίς να μπορώ να το αλλάξω εγώ αυτό.
> 
> Γίνεται να κάνει η vodafone register από άλλη πόρτα; Δηλαδή το aethra να στέλνει τα sip πακέτα από άλλη πόρτα πέρα της 5060.


Όλες οι απαντήσεις είναι ποιο πίσω στο νήμα.
Αλλάζεις στην modulus την πόρτα από 5060 σε 6050 και δεν πειράζεις το aethra. Τώρα για τις RTP,  φυσικά αν θες αλλάζεις τις rtp πόρτες αν χρειάζεται και άσε την 3CX να λέει ότι θέλει.

----------


## projectX

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! έχεις δει το firewall checker της 3cx? μου περνάει όλες τις πόρτες εκτός απο αυτές που ξεκινάνε από 10.000 στις οποίες μου βγάζει error non reachable ενώ έχουν γίνει κανονικά port forward έξω. όλες οι άλλες πόρτες περνάνε κανονικά το firewall checker. Απο την 3cx μου είπαν να πάρω capture αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη στο wireshark γιατί είναι non reachable οι πόρτες πάνω από 10.000 

σχετικά με τη modulus, έβαλα πόρτα 6050 αλλά συνεχίζει να κάνει connect στην 5060 στα logs. έχω κάνει reboot το 3cx και συνεχίζει το ίδιο, μήπως ρυθμίζω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! έχεις δει το firewall checker της 3cx? μου περνάει όλες τις πόρτες εκτός απο αυτές που ξεκινάνε από 10.000 στις οποίες μου βγάζει error non reachable ενώ έχουν γίνει κανονικά port forward έξω. όλες οι άλλες πόρτες περνάνε κανονικά το firewall checker. Απο την 3cx μου είπαν να πάρω capture αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη στο wireshark γιατί είναι non reachable οι πόρτες πάνω από 10.000 
> 
> σχετικά με τη modulus, έβαλα πόρτα 6050 αλλά συνεχίζει να κάνει connect στην 5060 στα logs. έχω κάνει reboot το 3cx και συνεχίζει το ίδιο, μήπως ρυθμίζω κάτι λάθος;


Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω δουλέψει καθόλου το 3cx. Μήπως να δοκίμαζες αντί σκέτο το voips.modulus.gr να το έβαζες voips.modulus.gr:6050 μήπως στο πάρει? Λογικά δεν θα του αρέσει γιατί έχει ξεχωριστό πεδίο αλλά δείχνει να το αγνοεί. Έχει μήπως κάποιο firewall wizard το 3cx και πρέπει να το ξανατρεξεις?

----------


## projectX

> Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω δουλέψει καθόλου το 3cx. Μήπως να δοκίμαζες αντί σκέτο το voips.modulus.gr να το έβαζες voips.modulus.gr:6050 μήπως στο πάρει? Λογικά δεν θα του αρέσει γιατί έχει ξεχωριστό πεδίο αλλά δείχνει να το αγνοεί. Έχει μήπως κάποιο firewall wizard το 3cx και πρέπει να το ξανατρεξεις?


αποτι καταλαβα εχει να κανει με το πρωτόκολλο, πχ στο freepbx αλλαξα το pjsip να τρέχει 6050 και το sip στο 5060. συνδέθηκα με pjsip στη modulus και με sip στη vodafone. Στο 3cx δεν έχει να το διαχωρίσεις. παίζουν όλα στην 5060. Οπότε οτι πόρτα και να βάλω στο trunk εσωτερικά έχω conflict.

Εαν συνδέσω 2η κάρτα δικτύου στο 3cx και αλλάξω το δίκτυο στο voip του aethra ώστε να είναι σε διαφορετικό από το LAN μου, το λύνω το θέμα;

----------


## BlueChris

> αποτι καταλαβα εχει να κανει με το πρωτόκολλο, πχ στο freepbx αλλαξα το pjsip να τρέχει 6050 και το sip στο 5060. συνδέθηκα με pjsip στη modulus και με sip στη vodafone. Στο 3cx δεν έχει να το διαχωρίσεις. παίζουν όλα στην 5060. Οπότε οτι πόρτα και να βάλω στο trunk εσωτερικά έχω conflict.
> 
> Εαν συνδέσω 2η κάρτα δικτύου στο 3cx και αλλάξω το δίκτυο στο voip του aethra ώστε να είναι σε διαφορετικό από το LAN μου, το λύνω το θέμα;


Μα δεν σου είπα να πειραξεις τίποτα στο 3cx πριν, άστο στην 5060, απλά το trunk προς τη modulus μόνο πειράζεις όπου του λες 6050.

----------


## projectX

ενταξει επαιξε, εχω vodafone και modulus παραλληλα. Οι τύποι στη 3cx λένε οτι νάναι. Με διαβεβαίωναν οτι η modulus δεν κάνει register σε άλλη πόρτα πέρα από την 5060 και οτι το template που έχουν δουλεύει μόνο σε αυτή. Ε απλά πήγα και κάρφωσα την 6050 στο trunk και παίζει μια χαρά τώρα.

----------


## astbox

Εγώ απλά να σου πω μην μπλέξεις με 3cx, είναι πληγή ανοιχτή και το support για τα πανηγύρια. Το forum τους τραγωδία που λόγο του κλειστού λογισμικού κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πέρα από τα επίσημα account. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα σου δίνουν τις ίδιες και τις ίδιες συμβουλές μέχρι κάποια στιγμή να δουλέψει κατά τύχη. Το freepx είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά σε αυτό το κομμάτι.

----------


## projectX

Είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι γιατί πρακτικά εαν δεν είσαι μεγάλος partner δεν έχεις support, στηρίζεσαι στο forum και στο documentation τους. Συνέχεια σου λένε οτι υποστηρίζουν μόνο τους πιστοποιημένους παρόχους το οποίο είναι αστείο καθώς όλοι οι μεγάλοι ISPs δεν υποστηρίζονται (VOda, wind, ote).

Απο την άλλη έχουν αρκετά σταθερό λογισμικό, καλές εφαρμογές, ευκολίες και γρήγορο deployment. Σχετικά ασφαλές out of the box, αρκετά καλά integrations με social, CRMs, Chats.

Σκέψου στο freepbx έφαγα πόση ώρα για να στήσω το trunk με όλες αυτές τις παραμέτρους, στο 3cx δεν πείραξα τίποτα, απλά έδωσα μια IP του aehtra και έπαιξε μια χαρά. Τo CRM μου και το office365 το έκανα πολύ εύκολα integration αντίστοιχα.

Το ψάχνω ακόμα γενικά δεν έχω σχηματίσει άποψη. Στην τηλεφωνία είναι δύστροπο σε οτιδήποτε δεν είναι στην λίστα των παρόχων τους. Δεν έχει την ευελιξία των asterisk based τηλεφωνικών οπου φτιάχνεις οτι config θες.

----------


## astbox

Κοίτα το μόνο πραγματικά θετικό είναι το 3cx tunnel για τα remote εσωτερικά. Αυτό με το τι υποστηρίζουν συνεπάγεται και σε μη παροχή υποστήριξης αν αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα με εξοπλισμό που δεν υποστηρίζουν. Στις συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν αν δεν έχουν ρυθμιστεί σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες τους πάλι δεν σε υποστηρίζουν. Θα μου πεις για ποιο λόγο να μην τα ρυθμίσεις σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες τους. Σε εγκατάσταση που συντηρώ υποστηρίζει τις συσκευές του πελάτη μόνο αν γίνονται provision. Μόνο που το template που έχουν για τις συγκεκριμένες δεν ρυθμίζει σωστά την ώρα. Οπότε λύνεται με custom template που πμώς δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Τεσπα εχετα στο νου σου τώρα για το μέλλον.

----------


## projectX

Καλησπέρα σας, σε oxygen router vodafone πως μπορώ να πάρω την τηλεφωνία πάνω σε ενα freePBX? 
δεν βλέπω κάτι σχετικό στις ρυθμίσεις του oxygen

----------


## kosath

> Καλησπέρα σας, σε oxygen router vodafone πως μπορώ να πάρω την τηλεφωνία πάνω σε ενα freePBX? 
> δεν βλέπω κάτι σχετικό στις ρυθμίσεις του oxygen


Πρέπει να μιλήσεις με το support για να σου δώσουν οδηγίες (το έχω κάνει κι εγώ στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι) - θα συνδέεσαι αναγκαστικά στο oxygen - δεν μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου ρούτερ δλδ.

----------


## projectX

> Πρέπει να μιλήσεις με το support για να σου δώσουν οδηγίες (το έχω κάνει κι εγώ στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι) - θα συνδέεσαι αναγκαστικά στο oxygen - δεν μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου ρούτερ δλδ.


αρα χρειάζομαι 2ο NIC στο freepbx server και static route ώστε να "μιλάει" το trunk της Vodafone έτσι;

----------


## kosath

> αρα χρειάζομαι 2ο NIC στο freepbx server και static route ώστε να "μιλάει" το trunk της Vodafone έτσι;


αν παίρνει ιντερνετ απο αλλού, ναι - θα χρειαστείς 2η NIC. Ίσως θα μπορούσες να του βάλεις στην υπάρχουσα κάρτα μία έξτρα static Ip από το subnet του oxygen αφού κλείσεις τον dhcp.

----------


## ditheo

1ος τρόπος να πείσεις την τεχνική  εξυπηρέτηση πως ένα ZTE 267hn είναι ο,τι πρέπει για την εγκατάσταση σου. Παίρνεις τους κωδικούς και με τα κατάλληλα routes το στέλνεις στο δικό σου pbx

2ος τρόπος προσπαθείς να δεις αν με το routerhak μπορείς να βρεις τον κωδικό του oxygen για να το κάνεις από εκεί. 

3ος τρόπος τους ζητάς ευγενικά να σου ανοίξουν voip trunk. Αν είναι onenet δύσκολα θα το κάνουν. 

Υπόψη πως τα επαγγελματικά δεν παίζουν σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις που υπάρχουν εδώ. Βγαίνουν από άλλο server , routes , dns.

----------


## BlueChris

> 1ος τρόπος να πείσεις την τεχνική  εξυπηρέτηση πως ένα ZTE 267hn είναι ο,τι πρέπει για την εγκατάσταση σου. Παίρνεις τους κωδικούς και με τα κατάλληλα routes το στέλνεις στο δικό σου pbx
> 
> 2ος τρόπος προσπαθείς να δεις αν με το routerhak μπορείς να βρεις τον κωδικό του oxygen για να το κάνεις από εκεί. 
> 
> 3ος τρόπος τους ζητάς ευγενικά να σου ανοίξουν voip trunk. Αν είναι onenet δύσκολα θα το κάνουν. 
> 
> Υπόψη πως τα επαγγελματικά δεν παίζουν σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις που υπάρχουν εδώ. Βγαίνουν από άλλο server , routes , dns.


Εμένα πάντως που έχω επάνω τους 30κάναλο και έχω ένα 4κάναλο Onenet LTE backup, με καμία παναγία δεν μου έδωσαν τρόπο πρόσβασης πάνω του και αναγκάστηκα και πήρα ένα ΤΑ410 όπου έκανα μετατροπή τις 4 αναλογικές για να τις ρίξω στο Freepbx της εταιρείας.

----------


## astbox

Η vodafone έχει ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία sip trunk. Θα πάρει πίσω το oxygen και θα σου φέρει ένα cisco router που θα σου βγάλει σε μία ethernet με τοπική IP στο δίκτυο σου από όπου θα βγαίνει το κέντρο σου.
Θα κάνουν whitelist την IP σου στο cisco και θα παίζεις χωρίς registration.

----------


## BlueChris

> Η vodafone έχει ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία sip trunk. Θα πάρει πίσω το oxygen και θα σου φέρει ένα cisco router που θα σου βγάλει σε μία ethernet με τοπική IP στο δίκτυο σου από όπου θα βγαίνει το κέντρο σου.
> Θα κάνουν whitelist την IP σου στο cisco και θα παίζεις χωρίς registration.


Έτσι ειμαι στο 30καναλο, στο 4καναλο δεν μου το έκαναν

----------

